# Smoke Weed With Tobacco???



## cooljuno411 (Apr 30, 2007)

WELL TODAY I WENT TO MY FRIENDs HOUSE AND SMOKED TOBACCO FROM A TOBACCO PIPE LIKE YOU SEE THE OLD PEOPLE DO IN THE MOVIES

KINDA LIKE THIS ONE....







UNLIKE WEED, YOU ONLY HAVE TO LIGHT THE TOBACCO ONCE AND YOU CAN JUST KEEP SMOKING IT. IT STAY's LIGHTLY LIGHT AND WHEN YOU INHAIL IT BECOMES CHAIRYED...

I WAS THINKING...
COULD YOU LACE TOBACCO INTO THE WEED, SAY 2 or 3 PARTs WEED AND 1 PART TOBACCO SO YOU CAN KEEP THE WEED LIT WITHOUT HAVING TO reLIGHT IT AFTER TAKing A HIT.

IF YOU DON't HAVE TO KEEP RELIGHTing IT YOU CAN KEEP THE WEED FROM BEING SCORTCHED BY THE LIGHTER.
AND ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS START INHAILING AND YOU WILL LIGHT THE TOBACCO WHICH WILL LIGHT THE WEED.

IDK...
BUT IF POSSIBLE CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF IT WORKs BECAUSE I WON't BE ABLE TO TEST IT FOR A LIL WHILE...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2007)

stop smoking tobacco. IT WILL KILL YOU!!!!!!!! just my opinion.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 30, 2007)

IMHO mixing tobacco with weed a sin.


----------



## cooljuno411 (Apr 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> stop smoking tobacco. IT WILL KILL YOU!!!!!!!! just my opinion.


TOBACCO YOU SMOKE IN A PIPE IS NOT LIKE THE SHIT THAT IS IN CIGARETTEs, WITH ALL THE CHEMICALs AND TAR...

PIPE TOBACCO IS THE STUFF PEOPLE USE TO MAKE ROLLies AND TO FILL THERE PIPE...
UNLIKE CIGARETTEs, IT IS JUST PURE TOBACCO AND DOESN't HAVE ALL THE ADDED CHEMICALs...

IT IS A DIFFERENT EXPERIENCE COMPARED TO SMOKING A CIGARETTE


----------



## Wigmo (Apr 30, 2007)

dude i reeeally dont get the point of this question. are you asking if it would work. well of course it will work. its gonna burn right. are you asking if ti will taste good? the answer is completely up to the smoker. some people like puttin some backy in some dont. and properly dried weed stays lit too man. is this the first time you smoked tobacco or somethin


----------



## romaking (Apr 30, 2007)

the people how smoke in my town wont smoke anything but weed and tobacco mixed and smoked in a bong. there called mokies. there called mall rips in Hawaii. and mole rips in napa


----------



## romaking (Apr 30, 2007)

kills your lungs and gives you a light headed feeling that makes you spit and feellike your about to pass out. i dont do that shit any more


----------



## soloudithertz (Apr 30, 2007)

romaking said:


> kills your lungs and gives you a light headed feeling that makes you spit and feellike your about to pass out. i dont do that shit any more


only if you arent a regular tobacco user. i smoke american spirit from the can with my weed probably around 65% of the time. if its out of anything unfiltered (even a bubbler is gross some times) it just tastes plain nasty


----------



## Desired User Name (Apr 30, 2007)

Why fuck up your weed with tobacco? If you want it to stay lit just grind it up a little better and load a bigger bowl, I still prefer having it go out between hits so you don't waste so much.


----------



## soloudithertz (May 1, 2007)

Desired User Name said:


> Why fuck up your weed with tobacco? If you want it to stay lit just grind it up a little better and load a bigger bowl, I still prefer having it go out between hits so you don't waste so much.


i dont know, i started doing it before parliament blues were discontinued, because they are so damn good, and just kept doing it till today. i usually do it in layers so it doesnt just all shred at once. the resin from the buds on top drips down and is smoked on the tobacco in the middle, out of a larger bong, its near impossible to tell its not all bud.

edit; why is this in harvesting and curing?


----------



## Brokenhope420 (May 1, 2007)

Desired User Name said:


> Why fuck up your weed with tobacco? If you want it to stay lit just grind it up a little better and load a bigger bowl, I still prefer having it go out between hits so you don't waste so much.


yeah, the better you break it up, and the more exposed to air [bigger bowl], the better it will stay lit. You dont have to use tobacco to keep it lit. But me, I prefer for it to go out as well, because then you got it burning more while your holding your hit, big waste.

Also I read on an article about how if your going to smoke weed, dont smoke it with tobacco, and that point was stressed, its very bad for you. I didnt see any evidence that backed that up, but the article wasnt anti-smoking anything.


----------



## closet.cult (May 1, 2007)

i hear some german friends mix a little tabacky with their bud. i tried it and man what a head rush. i don't smoke cigs so the nicotine/THC mix was a little trippy. not bad but not great.

try it.


----------



## Brokenhope420 (May 1, 2007)

heh, I alway smoke a marlboro red after a bowl, I can usually get a good buzz. the occasional buzz is the only reason I smoke cigarrets lol, because the cig buzz is great.


----------



## romaking (May 1, 2007)

the people i know mix 50&#37; 50% weed and tobacco. it gets highly addictive. they wont smoke it any other way. and when they smoke it they smoke the bowl at once so its not a thing of keeping the weed lit.


----------



## Roseman (May 1, 2007)

I don't understand it, but I have a friend who just visited Amsterdam, and he said in all of the herb bars, everyone mixes tobacco with the pot. Seems wierd to me, I'd never even try it.


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 1, 2007)

just buy a bic lighter they are longlasting so u cud keep sprking ur piece with the bud


----------



## drochoker (May 1, 2007)

I do it all the time. It's called a "half and half." What I do is simple hollow out a cigarette...and fill it back with 75&#37; weed, and 25% tobacco. It doesnt reek as much so you can smoke it in public. That's what I do when i'm at the mall or something, and feel that urge to get high haha


----------



## cali-high (May 1, 2007)

yeah its alright i guess. i like those grandpa pipes theyre awsome!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2007)

eastlosg1 said:


> just buy a bic lighter they are longlasting so u cud keep sprking ur piece with the bud



is it an ORANGE bic lighter???


----------



## cali-high (May 1, 2007)

we may never know...


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> is it an ORANGE bic lighter???


 
i dunno but my current color is white


----------



## Wigmo (May 2, 2007)

Brokenhope420 said:


> yeah, the better you break it up, and the more exposed to air [bigger bowl], the better it will stay lit. You dont have to use tobacco to keep it lit. But me, I prefer for it to go out as well, because then you got it burning more while your holding your hit, big waste.
> 
> Also I read on an article about how if your going to smoke weed, dont smoke it with tobacco, and that point was stressed, its very bad for you. I didnt see any evidence that backed that up, but the article wasnt anti-smoking anything.


i heard that too, and i heard the scientific basis for it. i guess ganj is a lung and throat dilator, which means it makes it bigger, and tobacoo is a cough suppressant , so together they just confuse the hell out of your lungs and fuck them up.

also are you guys sayin you smoke weed through a filter?? isnt that sorta a waste.


----------



## Cornelius (May 3, 2007)

Mixing tobacco with your weed is totally ok dude...im from montreal( Canada) and id say that about 80% of the people who smoke weed here cut it with tobacco. It helps to burn the joint evenly plus the taste is a bit less harsh.


----------



## charbroiled (May 4, 2007)

yea most people on the east cost mix it with tobacco


----------



## o2hustla (May 9, 2007)

hi all, most of the people i know in the uk smoke weed mixed with tobacco. i do it & it lasts me alot longer. smoking pure weed is great but you use tones more. i like mine to last especially if its good weed.
o2


----------



## killertomatoes (May 9, 2007)

in high school, were i learned to get high, i had this indonesian friend who would always roll his joints with tobacco in them. that shit was heady for sure. now we just cut open a swisher cigar and roll the weed with that. a little less funky, but a head rush still.


----------



## Jumpper303 (May 10, 2007)

why would you add something so bad for you to something thats good?


----------



## 1freezy (Jun 18, 2008)

Back in the day we would empty Black & Mild cigars and go 1/3 weed and 2/3 tobacco so we could puff them in the club! People could tell a bit but we where young and could have cared less.


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Jun 18, 2008)

romaking said:


> the people how smoke in my town wont smoke anything but weed and tobacco mixed and smoked in a bong. there called mokies. there called mall rips in Hawaii. and mole rips in napa


OMFG another person who knows about the mokies!! Hahaha! R u from Sonoma or around there? I lived with this dude from Sonoma and he absolutely refused to smoke weed unless it was in a bong and mixxed 50/50 tobacco and herb.Even if i offered him free hits he wouldnt smoke it! This guy was one of the chillest ppl iv ever known tho. The worst part about mokies is the Smell!! Holy shit do they stink! He would have to smoke with the front door open because that shit make the apartment reek for straight hours.
Not only that, he would spit like a mother fucker, he called it water falling. Always had water bottles full o spit around!!


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jun 18, 2008)

North America is really the only place where marijuana is consumed without tobacco. I backpacked through Europe, and EVERYONE mixes their weed with tobacco. There is a proper name for it, too -- a spliff. It does have it benefits, I'll admit. However, those benefits in no way (in my opinion) outweigh the fact you're smoking tobacco.


-AR


----------



## Rsixxer (Jun 18, 2008)

I never mix the two, but I will smoke a grape blunt next to a weed blunt in order to curb the smell some. Tastes good, but I only do that once every couple of weeks.


----------



## cannabitch (Jun 19, 2008)

im not a fan of mixing. it makes me mad when people mix tobacco in the weed. its wasting bud first of all...and the shit just tastes so nasty. JUST SAY NO TO TOBACCO!


----------



## Random noise boy (Jun 19, 2008)

So let me get this right, most of the ppl on here smoke a joint pure?

I only know of 1 person that smoke it pure, apart from that everyone i no that smokes, or has smokes mixes weed with tobacco.


----------



## lexterian (Jun 19, 2008)

I roll my joints with tobacco.
It lasts longer.
The burning tip stays evenly lit.you dont have to pour saliva all over the joint to control the burning tip.
It is extremely uncommon to smoke joints without tobacco in Europe.
U just don't see it happen.
Those fat joints that u see people smoking in coffeeshops?They have tobacco in them.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

sometimes i like the high of pipe tobbacco and cannibis mixed, its a nice up and down high.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 20, 2008)

straight weed man.\
if a joint or blunt is rolled properly it wont burn unusually it will burn like a cigarette


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 20, 2008)

tckfui said:


> straight weed man.\
> if a joint or blunt is rolled properly it wont burn unusually it will burn like a cigarette


word! weed that is properly cured and packed right will also stayed cherried in a pipe just like tobacco,as i see it every day when i smoke


----------



## 1freezy (Jun 20, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> im not a fan of mixing. it makes me mad when people mix tobacco in the weed. its wasting bud first of all...and the shit just tastes so nasty. JUST SAY NO TO TOBACCO!


Serious question! How does it *WASTE* THE BUD?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 20, 2008)

1freezy said:


> Serious question! How does it *WASTE* THE BUD?


Your right it does not waste it but it does ruin it for people who like pure weed.


----------



## 1freezy (Jun 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Your right it does not waste it but it does ruin it for people who like pure weed.


Yea thats understandable!. I'm not a big fan of anything you light on fire and inhale. "Especially tires or bonfire smoke" But this does not meen I will quit tokein though!


----------



## Sadistic Incubus (Jun 21, 2008)

I am both a cannabis and tobacco smoker, and this argument i've had with most of my friends. Most of which prefer to smoke blunts using cheap nasty cigars. I did some travelling and it is very true that north americans are the few people in the world that do not mix the two together. I dont like using cheap cigar wraps and only use high quality mild cigar fillers when I mix, but it IMHO is a better quality smoke when you mix the two only if using good quality tobacco. Smoking cigarettes is the equivalent of free base. Cigar fillers and pipe tobacco is dried and cured and aged sometimes for decades before packaging, making for a far more enjoyable smoke. If your curious to try it out, do not pick up a gas station cigar or break open a marlboro, that would be like finding a patch of ditch weed and hoping for anything more then a headache.


----------



## Black Light (Jun 21, 2008)

so what kind of tobacco would you say to mix it with?

I'm in the tobacco state so i have a huge variety to pick from =)


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 21, 2008)

Black Light said:


> so what kind of tobacco would you say to mix it with?
> 
> I'm in the tobacco state so i have a huge variety to pick from =)


none


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 21, 2008)

i gotta quit smoking stooges. i dont like mixing the two. it feels like when you mix ur personal life with ur work life.


----------



## refeermadness (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol donkey thats great. but my buddy from the army said he smoked mixed alot in germany and alot of HASH =p but i never tried it, i smoke cigs and weed but never the two shall meet....


----------



## SmokingMagnum (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know anyone around here who mixes, except me.. and I only do it if I've got like half a nick left and can't find my pipe. Most of the smokers I know smoke both, just not mixed, but we'll still smoke a joint then a cigarette or 8.

I guess it's the mentality of "I'd be higher if that would have been all weed"


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

SmokingMagnum said:


> I don't know anyone around here who mixes, except me.. and I only do it if I've got like half a nick left and can't find my pipe. Most of the smokers I know smoke both, just not mixed, but we'll still smoke a joint then a cigarette or 8.
> 
> I guess it's the mentality of "I'd be higher if that would have been all weed"


Get a bong and you will save alot of weed and will never need a tobacco/weed mixed joint.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 29, 2008)

ever hear of a spliff?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 30, 2008)

Skate Hawaii said:


> ever hear of a spliff?


???yea a spliff is a joint??


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 30, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> ???yea a spliff is a joint??


 with tobacco


----------



## metalman531 (Jun 30, 2008)

I tried it and I thought it had a real good flavor and it burned real nice too.


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 30, 2008)

i always mix tobacco with weed......especially my homegrown(takes the edge off lol)


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 4, 2008)

yea i just quit butts, fuck smoking man dont even take any nicotine in your system, its too damn addicting


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

lol, never rip tabacco from a bong. Only had to learn that once!


----------



## Butthead08 (Jul 4, 2008)

Smoke a cig after the joint hehe


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 4, 2008)

Butthead08 said:


> Smoke a cig after the joint hehe


Or just smoke another joint after smoking a joint and toss the ciggs out


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

wees fucking expensive in th uk and mixing makes it go further.
yes i like a pure J like every1 else but it's too frigging expensive to do it all the time.
and i DON'T mix cig baccy with weed in my spliffs...cos it's like adding fucking cardboard soaked in bleach.cigs are nasty foul things!!!
i use rolling baccy.bout 1/4baccy rest weed. plus...if ur smoking hash spliffs...u need baccy in it.
also...we don't "puff puff pass" here.we prob smoke a third of the j and pass it and don't expect to get the same spliff back. as for a mix for a bong or a chilm (spell?), why would u do that????
guess it's a culture thing. jst cos we do it diff, doesn't make us wrong.
OPEN YOUR MINDS PPL!!


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

OK guys, there is a lot of history involved, but I think I'm going to roll one, take some pics and show 

When I grew up in Germany there was no weed, only hash. So, we mainly smoked joints with a cardboard filter, hash, and tabaco. The tabaco delivers a way stronger high....

Anyhow, let me roll one and we'll talk


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, here are some pics
Be careful, this will knock the novice of his feet


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> wees fucking expensive in th uk and mixing makes it go further.
> yes i like a pure J like every1 else but it's too frigging expensive to do it all the time.
> and i DON'T mix cig baccy with weed in my spliffs...cos it's like adding fucking cardboard soaked in bleach.cigs are nasty foul things!!!
> i use rolling baccy.bout 1/4baccy rest weed. plus...if ur smoking hash spliffs...u need baccy in it.
> ...


I like your style Dixie


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

unity said:


> I like your style Dixie


cheers unity...lol

we're ALL different and we are ALL right!!! that's the way i see it!
ppl who go all "well i do it like this so unless u do it the same..ur a dickhead!" just wind me up.

mind u..zigzag skins??? u fucking kidding me? lmao j/k

rizla bluies or silvers for me! 
pll will be bangin on bout "u build a j how?" u twat! u should put the papers together like this" next. pmsl


----------



## bluesncheese (Jul 5, 2008)

romaking said:


> kills your lungs and gives you a light headed feeling that makes you spit and feellike your about to pass out. i dont do that shit any more


 this guy got it rite^


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> cheers unity...lol
> 
> we're ALL different and we are ALL right!!! that's the way i see it!
> ppl who go all "well i do it like this so unless u do it the same..ur a dickhead!" just wind me up.
> ...


Can't get rizlas here, and I have to admit that I'm not a big fan of the jay extinguishing itself. I like it when it keeps burning

I remmeber the jay books: 500 different ways to roll a jay,lol
I think I mus have rolled close to 25000 joints over the years, but no tulips or other cool designs in a long time Maybe I'll roll a ten leaf today, for good old times!

In the beginning I had a hard time quitting tobacco by itself but for the last 6 months I have been off pure tobacco, now I only smoke one american spirit a day with my jays.

Unity


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

unity said:


> Can't get rizlas here, and I have to admit that I'm not a big fan of the jay extinguishing itself. I like it when it keeps burning


know what u mean but after dropping a few js and burning urself when u "nod off" late at night..it saves burning the gaff down! lol


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

bluesncheese said:


> this guy got it rite^


The guy got it rite for you mate, not for me or many others! There is more then just getting high involved here: There is 'the old time', the ritual, the romanticizing about the past...
We know that smoking is bad for us, but if you want to go down that road you better stop smoking weed as well, along with breathing cause life will kill you mate

Unity


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> know what u mean but after dropping a few js and burning urself when u "nod off" late at night..it saves burning the gaff down! lol


 So true,lol!


----------



## yrdhome (Jul 5, 2008)

idle weed kills ur brains sells faster and u wont feel da full effect of da weed 
with tobacco ulll feel da more daeffect more from da weed cuz it supress da thc lvl


----------



## spontcumb (Jul 5, 2008)

Greetings! I took my 2 sons to Amsterdam for a week in March. What we noticed is that the "locals" for the most part, all mixed their weed with tobacco. A server at one of the coffee shops we visited said that's' how most people do it over there. And most of the shops sell pre-rolled joints. I saw a lot of people who would stop in after work, grab a pre-rolled and smoke at home. And the pre-rolled comes in two forms. You can buy a regular one, (tobacco & pot mix), or an "American". The American version is all weed.....no baccy. I still prefer an old fashioned "American" joint!!! Peace!

Jeff


----------



## marley'man (Jul 6, 2008)

mix it to make it burn evenly, not to make it look big or last longer, 
i like the harshness feeling when smoking a joint, pure skunk has a light feeling i dont like smokin, what ever u burn and inhale will produce tar in your lungs,
pure weed is different to pure skunk,

check out link- 
Cannabis law leaves smokers dazed and confused - Telegraph

check link- have u been clocked?
BBC NEWS | Magazine | Inside one of Britain's cannabis factories


----------



## skunksta (Jul 6, 2008)

im a tabbacco smoker and i rekon its a sin to max them. if i caught someoone burning tabacco in my bong i would not be happy to say the lest. aussies do it all the time but thats because they are stingy and cant handle it straight haha


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 7, 2008)

skunksta said:


> im a tabbacco smoker and i rekon its a sin to max them. if i caught someoone burning tabacco in my bong i would not be happy to say the lest. aussies do it all the time but thats because they are stingy and cant handle it straight haha


the real sin is thinking and saying ppl are wrong for having their own and different smoking habits.!!!
said b4 : we are ALL different and we are ALL right!!!!

" i do it like this..u don't, so ur a fuckwit". grow the fuck up will ya!!!
and i thought smoking weed expanded your mind.not closed it!!!!!


----------



## unity (Jul 7, 2008)

skunksta said:


> im a tabbacco smoker and i rekon its a sin to max them. if i caught someoone burning tabacco in my bong i would not be happy to say the lest. aussies do it all the time but thats because they are stingy and cant handle it straight haha


Lol, but you think it's ok to smoke them seperate
I'm glad you are so in top of your personal hell


----------



## mr thc (Jul 7, 2008)

cooljuno411 said:


> TOBACCO YOU SMOKE IN A PIPE IS NOT LIKE THE SHIT THAT IS IN CIGARETTEs, WITH ALL THE CHEMICALs AND TAR...
> 
> PIPE TOBACCO IS THE STUFF PEOPLE USE TO MAKE ROLLies AND TO FILL THERE PIPE...
> UNLIKE CIGARETTEs, IT IS JUST PURE TOBACCO AND DOESN't HAVE ALL THE ADDED CHEMICALs...
> ...




IMO anyone who rolls a smoke with fucking pipe tobacco is a hick..lmao.

I actually do put a sprinkle in my weed though, makes a better burn I find.

When you compare bongs that have water that has been smoked with pure dope, you see a lot of unburnt particles hanging in the water, with some tobacco however, there is much less. This to me is proof that weed and tobacco burn better together. Plus is you're like some of the guys that just harvested a little while ago and wanna roll up a spliff, but cant because the joint gets so resiny it wont burn, then a little sprinkle over the top of the joint never kills.


P.S. WHY DO YOU WRITE IN CAPS.


----------



## Kronkrux (May 19, 2009)

Ive done it, but I used flavored tobacco. Makes even the cheapest dryest weed taste ok.

Spliffs are nice too, Grape Swishers roll your fingers on the outside to empty its contents (leave about 1/4 inch of tabacco in the front-mouth area) fill with weed and it stays lit. If your low on pot mix half and half for the spliff and its just as nice. Cant do it with cigarettes though heh  It burns through the paper like hell and all your weed falls on the ground!

*edit*
Also pipe tobacco is not any less chemical filled than cigarettes. Read the side of the box/bag it says whats in it and it also says its got additives. Some pipe tobacco does not have MANY additives, there may be a rare few that have none (I dont know of any just adding the last part so it doesnt sound bashing)


----------



## robmac (May 19, 2009)

Hi, here in uk 95% of people use it with tobacco we call it a spliff.
I personaly use hand rolling tobacco less chemicles, and been amsterdam too and they do exactly the same. Each to there own


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, in london we nearly always use chip cause otherwise how does it stay lit? Sometimes we will have a purie but not offten. And also Robmac, a spliff can be a purie to. A joint/zoot/splif/J watever you wanna call it always has chip/baki in it unless specified as havin none in by being called a purie. Hate to say this all you yankee lot, no offence intended but you strap a shit zoot. Ive seen american people roll in england and on youtube and on holiday and you lot roll them like little sausages. THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE PERFECT CONES. I think you should all take lessons in how to strap a zoot.
(no offence inteneded but its the truth)


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (May 19, 2009)

I smoke baccy anyway but when I do a joint its like 95-5 baccy-weed...I know its a lot of baccy and hardly any weed but sod it, it does the trick - much more than that for me and it becomes a waste (how many spliffs can ya get from an 8th without mixing it? - 2 maybe? lol...6-16 if you mix)

Lets just put it this way - 1 bowl = 2 or 3 spliffs for me and doesn't get me as high...


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stop smoking tobacco. IT WILL KILL YOU!!!!!!!! just my opinion.


 what he said!! tobacco is evil, USE WEED as alternative not as supplement!! ALSO people you gotta stop buying blunts and cutting them open in the store parking lots, its nasty and you are still putting money in BIG TOBACCOS pocket


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

any suggestion to anyone that does not or has never used nicotine SHOULD start to save a little weed is ridiculous, now you ARE making weed a gateway drug, gateway to nicotine, whats next?
" i find if i pop some pills 3 times a day i smoke 3 less bowls of weed?"

i thought the object here was to help people, and people all of all ages read this site im sure, so to anyone that doesnt have a nicotine addiction, dont get one to stretch your weed, id suggest you plant an extra plant or 2, dry and cure the leaf as well as the bud then you can lace your bud with POT leaf instead of NICOTINE


----------



## Dr.Commie (May 19, 2009)

wat the hell is up with all these tabaco haters lol...

In Irealand, we dont really distinguish between a spliff or a joint, no one i have EVER met smokes weed pure with no tobbaco, EVER in my entire life :/

thats probably due to the fact that no one grows (i only started myself), and one ounce of weed costs &#8364;340 >.> which is EXPENSIVE. its like 2 weeks wages for most students - or more. 

Plus, whoever said that people who mix are pussies cause they cant handle pure, try a bong hit with tobbaco+weed in it as opposed to pure weed. its like ten times harder to hit, blows you away to hell. and if u have a good bong, 1 hit = ur gone 

oh oh my favorite way of smokin weed however, is in a shisha. any1 tried it? :O its awesum. gets me soooo stoned lol, and you dont even notice gettin more and more stoned untill u realise u smoked waaay too much xD - cause its so smooth  try it if u haven't


----------



## Dr.Commie (May 19, 2009)

wat the hell is up with all these tabaco haters lol...

In Irealand, we dont really distinguish between a spliff or a joint, no one i have EVER met smokes weed pure with no tobbaco, EVER in my entire life :/

thats probably due to the fact that no one grows (i only started myself), and one ounce of weed costs 340 >.> which is EXPENSIVE. its like 2 weeks wages for most students - or more. 

Plus, whoever said that people who mix are pussies cause they cant handle pure, try a bong hit with tobbaco+weed in it as opposed to pure weed. its like ten times harder to hit, blows you away to hell. and if u have a good bong, 1 hit = ur gone 

oh oh my favorite way of smokin weed however, is in a shisha. any1 tried it? :O its awesum. gets me soooo stoned lol, and you dont even notice gettin more and more stoned untill u realise u smoked waaay too much xD - cause its so smooth  try it if u haven't


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (May 19, 2009)

yes its possible its called a blunt.. very clever lil device


----------



## Dr.Commie (May 19, 2009)

try smokin blunts when they cost &#8364;50 each man.


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

Growgetem said:


> what he said!! tobacco is evil, USE WEED as alternative not as supplement!! ALSO people you gotta stop buying blunts and cutting them open in the store parking lots, its nasty and you are still putting money in BIG TOBACCOS pocket


Im 18 and i have been smoking cigs for bout 2 years, i started blazing at bout 14 and i have always put chip in my zoots. It is not addictive in zoots btw and there are more cancer causing chemicals in burning MJ. I stoped blazing for bout 2-3 months cause of exams and i had no cravings (some small ones but that was me wantting to get high lol). I started smoking cigs cause of exam stress the next year. Blunts are the most beautiful things ever, dont not smoke them just cause of you coporation bullshit. They sell somthing great, i will buy it. Did you know that lots of money made from weed goes to wars and terroists and prostitution etc. Does that mean that your gonna stop buying it? one thing if you can grow it but if you dont have that option then what?


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

ahh so subjecting yourself to a substance waaay more addictive and dangerous is to save money? makes sense, i guess we should all joing shoot it up. org since after all it only takes just a lil bit of heroin and you are WASTED right? LOL great thinking


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

Freddie Roach said:


> Im 18 and i have been smoking cigs for bout 2 years, i started blazing at bout 14 and i have always put chip in my zoots. It is not addictive in zoots btw and there are more cancer causing chemicals in burning MJ. I stoped blazing for bout 2-3 months cause of exams and i had no cravings (some small ones but that was me wantting to get high lol). I started smoking cigs cause of exam stress the next year. Blunts are the most beautiful things ever, dont not smoke them just cause of you coporation bullshit. They sell somthing great, i will buy it. Did you know that lots of money made from weed goes to wars and terroists and prostitution etc. Does that mean that your gonna stop buying it? one thing if you can grow it but if you dont have that option then what?


 you make alot of sense, epsecially the part about weed causing cancer and prostitution, or is it cancer in prostitutes? You have learned so much in your 18 yrs, cigarettes are so cool man, i like your nicknames for them too, you wont have any yellow teeth or nasty breath and they really are cheap so if i were you id try to get 3 packs a day down if you apply yourself you can do it


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

who said anything bout saving money? difference between saving money and affording somthing, you should really try and not be so narrow minded. and tobacho is bad for you but isnt exactly waht i would call dangerouos. Dunno what sort of life you live if you call a cigarette dangerous. Also who mentioned heroin? Why bring in the extreme? Not meaning to be racist and im not saying all, but you yankees must understand that the majority of you lot come accross as right dick heads. You do tend to bring in extremes cause you cant think up anything else to say.


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

Wow, typicall. Cant think of anything to say so you miss quote me and then try and insult me. I really cant be bothered to re explaing a simple concept and cigs is simply a shorter way to write cigaretes. I have done nothing to sugest that i try to be "cool" wich shows that you are just following a stero type on no basis whatsoever wich really make you sound like .... wel a fucking mug to be honest. People smoke weed to be cool as well so what is stopping me saying that your trying to be cool? oh thats right nothing but you have done nothing to suggest that so i wont make a fool of myself by saying that you have. I hate to say this but you have just embarresed yourself to anyone who reads this post.


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

Freddie Roach said:


> who said anything bout saving money? difference between saving money and affording somthing, you should really try and not be so narrow minded. and tobacho is bad for you but isnt exactly waht i would call dangerouos. Dunno what sort of life you live if you call a cigarette dangerous. Also who mentioned heroin? Why bring in the extreme? Not meaning to be racist and im not saying all, but you yankees must understand that the majority of you lot come accross as right dick heads. You do tend to bring in extremes cause you cant think up anything else to say.


 dickheads, thats nice LOL i dont know know why the comparison to heroin, maybe the wicked addiction, the need for patches and therapy and all kinds off bullshit ways to be "cured" when all it takes is an OUNCE of prevention, i guess some of us yankees are just tired of all the health care issues in this country and would rather have our youth NOT hooked on tobacco, so having a 18 yr old come in here and blame weed for cancer and do a tobacco commercial i guess brings the "dick head" out in people,


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

Freddie Roach said:


> who said anything bout saving money? difference between saving money and affording somthing, you should really try and not be so narrow minded. and tobacho is bad for you but isnt exactly waht i would call dangerouos. Dunno what sort of life you live if you call a cigarette dangerous. Also who mentioned heroin? Why bring in the extreme? Not meaning to be racist and im not saying all, but you yankees must understand that the majority of you lot come accross as right dick heads. You do tend to bring in extremes cause you cant think up anything else to say.


 i thought our educational system was screwed up. but my 6 yr old can spell all of the words you cant, maybe the smoke was in your eyes when you were typing......

either way, promote cigarettes all you want, i will just take your word for it!!


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

not to mention, obviously we all know or have friends that smoke cigs LOL but i dont know any that reccomend [email protected]!!


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

i never promoted tobacho and i never said weed is the only cause of cancer, im not going to repeat myself just cause you are so illiterate to miss quote me AGAIN. 

Now, please for the love of god, dont tell me that you can compare heroin to tobacho. you can not seriously be soo stupid and naive as to think they have the same sort of addiction. let me explaing, tobacho has slight physical addictions if taken in large quantities but it is mostly mental. You get in bad modes, can get headaches, find it hard to concentrate and hard to sleep. It is possible though to quit purley from will power and lots of people do. heroin on the other hand can kill you if you withdraw from it to fast. This is, believe it or not, signs of massive phisical addiction. Going cold turkey is SLIGHTLY, just slightly though, different to quiting smoking. (there was sarcasim in there as i know most americans have difficulty with that.) And please dont bring my age in again. Youve used it once and reapeating it just make you look more like a fucking mug and also its out of order as you dont know me so you can not judge me or my experices or more opinion or anything about me for that matter.


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

i never promoted tobacho and i never said weed is the only cause of cancer, im not going to repeat myself just cause you are so illiterate to miss quote me AGAIN. 

Now, please for the love of god, dont tell me that you can compare heroin to tobacho. you can not seriously be soo stupid and naive as to think they have the same sort of addiction. let me explaing, tobacho has slight physical addictions if taken in large quantities but it is mostly mental. You get in bad modes, can get headaches, find it hard to concentrate and hard to sleep. It is possible though to quit purley from will power and lots of people do. heroin on the other hand can kill you if you withdraw from it to fast. This is, believe it or not, signs of massive phisical addiction. Going cold turkey is SLIGHTLY, just slightly though, different to quiting smoking. (there was sarcasim in there as i know most americans have difficulty with that.) And please dont bring my age in again. Youve used it once and reapeating it just make you look more like a fucking mug and also its out of order as you dont know me so you can not judge me or my experices or more opinion or anything about me for that matter.


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

ok, now you bring your 6 year old in and take the piss out of my spelling, three things, firstly i have severe dyslexia if you know what that is (i am not one of those people who just say they have dyslexia, i get extra time in exams and have to have special lessons for it) secondly i have spell check on my computer and you do on yours so whereas i dont use it cause i cant be bothered cause i hope you can understand the words without out them being spelled perfectly you might also have shit spelling but use your spell check. And thirdly, you lose an argument so pick up on something completly irrelevant, your a parent yet your still this immature, is that not illegal?


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

oh i mist a point, when did i promote or recomend smoking? please quote me from one of my posts that says this and i will appoligise because i do not promote or recomend smoking. But if you cant then kindly fuck off as you have nothing intelligent or valid to say.


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

Freddie Roach said:


> oh i mist a point, when did i promote or recomend smoking? please quote me from one of my posts that says this and i will appoligise because i do not promote or recomend smoking. But if you cant then kindly fuck off as you have nothing intelligent or valid to say.


" Blunts are the most beautiful things ever, dont not smoke them just cause of you coporation bullshit. They sell somthing great, i will buy it.
THATS YOUR QUOTE PAL
Thats about as big a promotion as a product can recieve...... I am sorry but you need to use your spellcheck or atleast check your facts, I have never heard of weed causing cancer but if i am wrong id like some info..... Also, how does weed promote prostitution? this i gotta hear.


----------



## slackjack (May 19, 2009)

well... i love smoking weed everywhich way! I only had one friend who could ever roll a spliff into a perfect cone, and the first time he did i wanted to frame it and put it on my wall! Damned European perfectionists...


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

now what???? i think keeping people off nicotine is important, its really not cool, its nasty, addictive and really I dont know what purpose it serves the consumer accept the ones that are addicted, i cannot see any rational reason why anyone of any age should start smoking anything really but tobacco especially... take your butt outside


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

slackjack said:


> well... i love smoking weed everywhich way! I only had one friend who could ever roll a spliff into a perfect cone, and the first time he did i wanted to frame it and put it on my wall! Damned European perfectionists...


 im a gun guy, well i have a small collection, but im a gun guy for sure!!1


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

What I don't understand is WHY OH WHY people give a shit about what other people do?

So people want to add tobacco to their grass, SO WHAT? Too many people on here are just snobby pot heads. Why is Marijuana a better plant than tobacco? 

If tobacco were illegal and marijuana was treated like cigarettes all you douche bags would be saying the same thing in the opposite direction!


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

SlackJack, us europeans roll cones cause blazin isnt just bout getting high, it is the picking up, the billing of the zoot, then the smoking of the zoot then the getting high. Rolling the perfect zoot is somthing that people should take pride of lol. It is a skill well worth mastering as you enjoy it so much more. 

When i said they sell somthing good, i buy it. I meant that litterly, if someone sells somthing you like, you will buy it. I like blunts, I buy blunts. I didnt say you should all go buy blunts. I searche on wikapedia and actually it is unsure if cannabis causees cancer or not, there are lots of contrasting evidence so i take back what i said bout the cancer, i only said what i had been told. 

Ok where do you think the majority of drugs comes from? organized crime or home growers such as myself? Ok, that was a hard question i know so i will tell you the answerer, its organized crime. What do you think the money is used for? I will give you a clue, making more money in other industries such as child prostitution, violence and more drugs not just MJ. Lots of it also goes to terrorist organizations such as the Tamil TIgers (info from the BBC not nesicaraly the most reliable source but about as good as it gets).


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

SlackJack, us europeans roll cones cause blazin isnt just bout getting high, it is the picking up, the billing of the zoot, then the smoking of the zoot then the getting high. Rolling the perfect zoot is somthing that people should take pride of lol. It is a skill well worth mastering as you enjoy it so much more. 

When i said they sell somthing good, i buy it. I meant that litterly, if someone sells somthing you like, you will buy it. I like blunts, I buy blunts. I didnt say you should all go buy blunts. I searche on wikapedia and actually it is unsure if cannabis causees cancer or not, there are lots of contrasting evidence so i take back what i said bout the cancer, i only said what i had been told. 

Ok where do you think the majority of drugs comes from? organized crime or home growers such as myself? Ok, that was a hard question i know so i will tell you the answerer, its organized crime. What do you think the money is used for? I will give you a clue, making more money in other industries such as child prostitution, violence and more drugs not just MJ. Lots of it also goes to terrorist organizations such as the Tamil TIgers (info from the BBC not nesicaraly the most reliable source but about as good as it gets).


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> What I don't understand is WHY OH WHY people give a shit about what other people do?
> 
> So people want to add tobacco to their grass, SO WHAT? Too many people on here are just snobby pot heads. Why is Marijuana a better plant than tobacco?
> 
> If tobacco were illegal and marijuana was treated like cigarettes all you douche bags would be saying the same thing in the opposite direction!


 not if the medical information was the same, no proof of any medical related deaths to marijuana


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

Growgetem said:


> not if the medical information was the same, no proof of any medical related deaths to marijuana


And you know why...

Because Marijuana has NEVER been under the same scrutiny as tobacco has. 

Let's just say that marijuana get's legalized in the US. Don't be so naive that people would not be doing study after study trying to prove that marijuana is a toxic substance that kills people.

We have a perfect example of it with tobacco. Some people have studied it for years proving it is a killer, then the tobacco industry created their own "Tobacco Studies Coalition" that were specifically created to disprove any other information.

I am not saying that tobacco is safe by any means but don't fool yourself by thinking the opposite in saying that MJ is completely safe.

Ingesting anything into your lungs by way of smoke is not natural and therefore NOT SAFE.

Don't believe everything that you read and especially don't believe things that you hear when getting stoned with your pals.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

Growgetem said:


> not if the medical information was the same, no proof of any medical related deaths to marijuana


And *TECHNICALLY* there is *no* study that is 100% proof positive that tobacco kills.


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 19, 2009)

Finally, someon with some inteligence has joined this thread. I completly agree with you DownOnWax on everything youve just said. I love my weed but then i am not dependent or obsessed with it. I enjoy growing as it stimulates the mind and is an enjoyable hoby as well as making somthing on the side. Many people try and defend somthing they like to try and justify themselves doing it. I smoke weed and cigerttes and i know they are both bad for me and i will not defend them but nor will i say that they are as harmfull as some people make them out to be. 
+rep for you downonwax simply for your intelligence and logical understanding.


----------



## Growgetem (May 19, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> And *TECHNICALLY* there is *no* study that is 100% proof positive that tobacco kills.


 Ok they paid millions in civil lawsuits and WRONGFUL death suits for no reason then?


----------



## robmac (May 19, 2009)

Dr.Commie said:


> wat the hell is up with all these tabaco haters lol...
> 
> 
> thats probably due to the fact that no one grows (i only started myself), and one ounce of weed costs 340 >.> which is EXPENSIVE. its like 2 weeks wages for most students - or more.
> ...


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

Growgetem said:


> Ok they paid millions in civil lawsuits and WRONGFUL death suits for no reason then?


Just like I said before man, don't believe EVERYTHING that you read.

What you are talking about came down to human judgement. 

Human judgement is not 100% correct now is it?


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

And by all means I am NOT defending Tobacco OR Marijuana.

I am simply saying that neither of them are a substance that any of us should be smoking, ingesting, or sticking up our asses if we truly cared about being healthy. 

Let's face it people, we are getting high and stoned off a plant that hits our lungs with force. Do you really think that inhaling something can be good for you? 

I live on 10 acres of land and have to cut down and burn trees every weekend but do I get close enough to that burning dead maple to ingest it? HELL NO, why, because it makes me cough my ass off if I do suck it into my lungs. And there may not be ANY scientifical research about ingesting Maple smoke into my lungs but I sure as shit know it CAN'T be good for me!

It's ALL aout common sense my friends!


----------



## obibongkanobi (May 20, 2009)

When im tryin to conserve i roll a spliff with american spirit "chemical free". My buds and i enjoy the taste occasionally even though we dont smoke cigs. I pack em tight in a roller and they can last anywhere from 15-20 mins. Great for social smokes, car rides, or if your just straight chillin and dont wanna move anything but one hand.


----------



## ROC1977 (May 20, 2009)

Nearly everyone in Europe smokes weed mixed with tobacco. UK, Ireland, France, Holland etc etc. 

half tobacco half weed, rolled with 3 papers.

Now smoking blunts (weed and cigars). Now that's fucking up your weed.


----------



## Ultra Haze (May 20, 2009)

I smoke joints with a 50/50 ratio of weed and drum tobbaco, it's too dense to smoke weed alone, it doesnt burn. Also I like the taste of tobbaco with weed and it always seems to be a smoother smoke so I can't see why people are bothered, if you are worried about the risks then why do you bother smoking at all?

Besides if you get some shit weed at least you can get a bacci rush.

I heard it was a European thing to use tobbaco with their joints and the Yanks have a habit of over drying their weed. But who cares anyway, it's entirely a preference thing and as long as you burn that shit and inhale youll be flying away.


----------



## towelie... (May 20, 2009)

cooljuno411 said:


> WELL TODAY I WENT TO MY FRIENDs HOUSE AND SMOKED TOBACCO FROM A TOBACCO PIPE LIKE YOU SEE THE OLD PEOPLE DO IN THE MOVIES
> 
> KINDA LIKE THIS ONE....
> 
> ...



guess you have never been to europe...

people here smoke their joints mixed 50 weed 50 tabaco

makes your joint look huge, and stays lit no matter what you do... even if you drop it.

i dont smoke cigs, but i always carry a pouch of american spirit rolling tabaco, i like my joints 80/20.
people always roll with tabac here, and if there a smoker their joints probably have more tabac then weed, which i fuckin hate.

i dont smoke pure joints, cause if you dont pay attention while smokin it it will go out -.- and it preserves your bag.

but i would never, and i mean never, mix tabac in to my bong/pipe hit, just makes it taste nasty with no benefits.

oh btw i live in switzerland, dont know for sure its like this in the rest of europe.


----------



## zoltan (May 20, 2009)

converted tabaco smoker here... only met one person who does it, and it was girl in college from turkey. she used cigarette tabaco, and it wasnt bad, but not my flavor.
but i do however like blunts, I dont even own a pipe or bong, lol...  only smoke honey berry backwoods cigars, usually go about 30-40% green, depending on how much i have of course. 

Its a hand rolled type of cigar, with a thick leaf. Easy to unroll (no cutting/splitting)....
break down the finer pieces, and mix it up.... re-roll and its the best hitting, slowest burning thing you ever smoked... nice and fat, not that shitty swisher nonsense... I swear by it, make sure you get some fresh ones... just squeze the bag, if its hard and crispy, do not buy it... lol, soft and fresh is what your looking for... 

anyway, just my cents on the whole deal... and invite other to try it sometime... or if anyone else out there smokes these?


----------



## Denzel (May 20, 2009)

I havn't read all the pages in this discussion so sorry if i sound repetitive.

I live in a small town in Canada and smoking pot is really high (get it!) among the list of things to do when your bored.
Saying this, people develop large tolerences ( I'm sure many of you have experienced this).
To try counter the effect of a tolerence build up, people gradually move from smoking just pot to pot mixed with tobacco.
The larger their tolerence, the more tobacco they end up using.
Most of these these kids ( and adults ) end up becoming addicted to the nicotine in the tobacco, but they don't smoke cigarretts.
This is where the idea of becoming addicted to pot ( atleast in my town) comes from (JUST MY OPINION!)
Almost everyone i know that smokes pot uses tobacco.

EDIT*
P.S.
Noone i know really smokes blunts/joints.
The normal ratio is about a quarter or a third of a cigarrette (depending on your tolerence once again) for every bowl of weed


----------



## towelie... (May 21, 2009)

Denzel said:


> P.S.
> Noone i know really smokes blunts/joints.
> The normal ratio is about a quarter or a third of a cigarrette (depending on your tolerence once again) for every bowl of weed


i really dont see the point in that, weed burns fine in a bowl.
i roll with baccy, but nothin else :/


----------



## Growgetem (May 21, 2009)

i guess im just spoiled, never had to cut my weed with anything and ive always had killer weed, 2 bong hits is all it takes!! Now that I got a vaporizer i do vape the weed then we use the vaped weed as filler for party blunts HUGE!!!!!! but nicotine is a bitch!!


----------



## weedforafeed (May 21, 2009)

yo every mutherfuker in australia smokes weed with tobacco its a fuking mess man im tellin ya these fukers think straight weed is stupid? and mixin with tobacco is the way to go? man wtf ima kill all these ignorant mutherfukers that dont appreciate weed nor how to smoke the herb. 50/50 in a bong cone, now thats ridiculous right? a joint or blunt maybe an exception but these fukers are pullin bong hits of tobaco? its fuking stupid just more proof australia aint got no culture in nothin


----------



## weedforafeed (May 21, 2009)

and yo i mean all australians this aint no area thing i mean its the normal thing here (whole australia) if you dont spin with tobaco you actually get teased? wtf? yes sir


----------



## unity (May 26, 2009)

Each their own Brotha, in most parts of Europe we mix it as well (tobacco/weed). It's a different high, and has nothing to do with being cheap lol, weed is free to me, it's the American Spirits tobacco that is expensive lol.
So don't be such Pansie Puritans, if you don't like to feel what you are inhaling fine with me, I like it to bite me back a bit lol.

Unity


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 26, 2009)

dont smoke weed and tobacco, man. smoke weed and then light a cig. a few people i know roll up spliffs (half weed and half tobacco, although to sum ppl a spliff is just a joint) but its nasty. they say you get a bigger joint for cheaper but i think they just dont think it through, its cheaper ya, in price and quality. i would rather smoke a pinner joint and then a cig. 
my parents have a cigarette maker and one time i made a cig with a bunch of keefe sprinkled on the tobacco. but i olny did this cuz it was 420 in the afternoon and i wasnt getting any weed that day. i dont tink i really got high though


----------



## Ganjatopolis (May 26, 2009)

First off buddy, turn the caps lock off. Second, tobacco is tobacco, and it's all commercially grown. Some is of better quality and some is worse, but it will all give you cancer. To answer your question, yes, you can mix weed with tobacco to keep it lit, but you can achieve the same effect with just weed and it's easy enough to do. The reason that tobacco stays lit is that it is shredded and compacted close together, so their is always a concentration of burning particles next to each other keeping each other lit between puffs. If you use a grinder and compact the weed real tight in a pipe, it will stay lit after one lighting. I promise.


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate to break it to the anti-tobacco people. While you're right that it's bad, you're also wrong for using the health implications to strengthen your argument. Inhaling _any_ type of smoke will eventually kill you if you do it too often. Cigarettes are treated with chemicals to make their brands more addictive, but nicotine in general is more than enough to get you hooked. That stuff is worse than Crack, and is legal.
Adding it to weed is something you can only understand if you live in europe really. And most of us don't even know why we do it, we just do it the way we were taught.
Personally, I only added it to ensure my reefer would burn evenly with sticky bud, or to economise, sometimes both. The tobacco does take the edge off the bud smoke, but if you're a 'cougher' then you're doomed either way.

If you're up for getting away from tobacco, my method was using a substitute bud. Thai and Haze varieties worked best for me as a liner. Then bulk up with your boom grade and/or hash.

Not convinced? Get a vapouriser or a really good pipe.


----------



## Scuba (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok any of you heard of blong hitting? It's where you pack a blunt into a bong and fill in the bowl with weed. The fattest head rush with an immenent couch lock no matter the weed.


----------



## yb1981 (Jun 24, 2009)

That's some Euro trash shit, lol. IN THE US WE SMOKE STR8, ENDO and nothing less.


----------



## Scuba (Jun 24, 2009)

na man I'm a nor cal grower, and it's a way of germ control too, for those newbish enough to still nigga lip the blunt


----------



## BudFreak420 (Jun 24, 2009)

shit every once and a while ill roll one up with roller so i can use a filter or u can not have a filter but i prefer with a filter otherwise it gets shitty at the end. and mix in 70 percent weed and 30 percent either cloves or flavored tobacco or just some nice menthol . and if u wanna hate on it fine but it is nice everyone and a while no doubt . always good to change things up get some variety going !


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 24, 2009)

i use tobaco in ma joint cus it burns better and i don't choke then, also im a smoker and i mix it 70%weed/30% tobacco then it means i dont need to smoke as many cigs.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 24, 2009)

In the circles i run with, the term is "chop load" when its in a bong, and a "BD" or "Bee Dee" in cigarette/joint form. Im not a tobacco smoker myself, tried a chop load once, got fuct up, and wont do it again. But my friends get ripped of one or two snappers, so they love it. They also have a designated bong for it.


----------



## whiteberry (Jun 24, 2009)

only a baser would mix tobacco with nugz


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 24, 2009)

whiteberry said:


> only a baser would mix tobacco with nugz


thats not nice.


----------



## Scuba (Jun 24, 2009)

there all herbs man


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread is wild! very entertaining.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Jun 27, 2009)

I like smoking cigars occasionally just for the taste, but I really don't think it's a good idea to mix the two. I love the way weed tastes and smokes, and cheap tobacco would ruin it. Plus the whole cancer thing.


----------



## CaveChest (Jun 28, 2009)

Cmon dudes...i made like 5 threads about this and nobody responded?

Here in AU everyone spins their weed, i'm not really a fan but i think it gets you higher...just my opinion


----------



## morrja (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah in the Uk it is standard to smoke weed with tobacco. Its the norm. You but a layer of tobacco then a layer of weed and then another layer of tobacco and you have a spliff. Thin layers mind. that way the spliff will very rarely go out.


----------



## Scuba (Jun 29, 2009)

morrja said:


> Yeah in the Uk it is standard to smoke weed with tobacco. Its the norm. You but a layer of tobacco then a layer of weed and then another layer of tobacco and you have a spliff. Thin layers mind. that way the spliff will very rarely go out.


 that's exactly what i do, it keeps an even burn of tobacco and weed


----------



## syze (Jul 11, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I don't understand it, but I have a friend who just visited Amsterdam, and he said in all of the herb bars, everyone mixes tobacco with the pot. Seems wierd to me, I'd never even try it.


I dont understand it either, i grew up in Cali, would never have dreamed of mixing my herb with tobacco, but ever since i moved out here and have been smoking with friends it kinda grew to me and i never smoke without tobacco. Im not saying that you cant roll a big pure joint or it is a hassle to keep relighting but the joints burn smooth with tobacco and takes longer to go out. But in all honesty I wouldnt encourage it to people who smoke pure. I do it because my girl is German and thats how she smokes, shell never smoke it pure and we smoke together. She says No way for her it scratches to much pure and it F*cks her up to much, she claims! to everyone his own! greetz syze


----------



## syze (Jul 11, 2009)

That does not mean we smoke more tabac then weed, we mix it at 75% weed and about 25% tobacco


syze said:


> I dont understand it either, i grew up in Cali, would never have dreamed of mixing my herb with tobacco, but ever since i moved out here and have been smoking with friends it kinda grew to me and i never smoke without tobacco. Im not saying that you cant roll a big pure joint or it is a hassle to keep relighting but the joints burn smooth with tobacco and takes longer to go out. But in all honesty I wouldnt encourage it to people who smoke pure. I do it because my girl is German and thats how she smokes, shell never smoke it pure and we smoke together. She says No way for her it scratches to much pure and it F*cks her up to much, she claims! to everyone his own! greetz syze


----------



## Scuba (Jul 11, 2009)

syze said:


> That does not mean we smoke more tabac then weed, we mix it at 75% weed and about 25% tobacco


 yes, not overpowering but adding to the aroma, taste, and set on of the high


----------



## Snak (Jul 11, 2009)

I started rolling spliffs 3 years ago and I'll never go back.

Adding about 20% tobacco means a joint that burns better, gets you higher, and smokes longer.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 12, 2009)

How do you make a hash/tobacco cigarette?


----------



## Delta-9 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm 33 years old and from Chicago and I've never in my life heard of people smoking tobacco with their weed. I mean, I'm sure people do it, but I never thought that it was a popular practice by any standards. I hate the smell, taste, and the effects of tobacco. I don't want my weed any where near some tobacco. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 12, 2009)

Delta-9 said:


> I'm 33 years old and from Chicago and I've never in my life heard of people smoking tobacco with their weed. I mean, I'm sure people do it, but I never thought that it was a popular practice by any standards. I hate the smell, taste, and the effects of tobacco. I don't want my weed any where near some tobacco. To each their own I guess.


 I usually use tobacco with a good bud that doesn't really have alot of aroma to it, the tobacco i use is just Backwoods Cigars, perfect bluntwraps and there is filler leaf that is good for spliffs


----------



## Scuba (Jul 12, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> How do you make a hash/tobacco cigarette?


 I don't know if i'd roll a hash cigarette but i WOULD roll a nice blunt or fat spliff with 20% tobacco and 25-40% hash if you have it and the rest good weed it bet you would fucking blaze real nice.


----------



## purpz (Jul 12, 2009)

I honestly don't like tabacco but when i do mix it with my weed it's in a blunt or chopped up 50/50 and smoked only threw a water pipe/bong, molers!!! gets you spuuuung sun.


----------



## crazy7605150 (Jul 12, 2009)

man i dont know anyone at all that smokes tobacco/weed mix.... i live in cali and i have been smoking for around 15 years and have met at least a thousand ppl that smoke and not one mixes in cali.... we do like to smoke our blunts tho... i guess u can kinda compare it... i dont smoke tobacco but i will smoke a blunt.. it does give you a lil extra head high but to much tobacco and it gets to my stomach.... well and i have like 2 friends that like to smoke hookah and they will throw some nug or some hash in there just so they get high while smoking their hookah....

and yeah they say smoking weed and tobacco makes you at least 3-5times more likely to get COPD..(4th leading cause of natural death in usa)
acutaly my mother has that and it sucks... its when you have at least 3 out of these 4 : phenomena, bronchitis, asthma, emphysema ..... and yeah my mom has all 4...


----------



## ontarigrow (Jul 12, 2009)

I know of 4 things that friends of mine use as base. They are the 4 sacred medicines! 

Tobacco, Sweetgrass, Sage and Cedar. They all have their different qualities and they all do different things for you and the body.

I personally use sage as base. It has a wonderful taste and it releases/keeps away negative energies. Try it.

Tobacco is good for you, if it's used correctly. It can promote good health and help connect spiritually. 
But like every other sacred medicine, if you miss-use the herb then it's healing effect will likely become opposite.

Cigarettes kill thousands, due to miss-use of a sacred medicine.


----------



## meofcurse (Jul 12, 2009)

in europe i think is common to mix them.in greece nobody smokes pure weed.we do that so that the joint is burned right.but its ok everybody does what ever he/she likes


----------



## beaned0124 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been smoking for 4 years now, and bottom line is add baccy if you want, dont if you dont want, i prefer to add a little tho to keep it burning nice and it gets you more blazed


----------



## beaned0124 (Jul 13, 2009)

add a little baccy to a rizla, dump the weed in then roll it , its not much different really...


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 13, 2009)

anybody try the american spirit pow-wow blend? Check it out. http://www.marscigars.com/browseproducts/American-Spirit--Pow-Wow-Blend.HTML


----------



## streff (Jul 13, 2009)

tabaccy is wacky


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 13, 2009)

yea fuck that go all weed putting tobacco in weed just makes for a more pleasurable smoke but its just wrong


----------



## ontarigrow (Jul 13, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> anybody try the american spirit pow-wow blend? Check it out. http://www.marscigars.com/browseproducts/American-Spirit--Pow-Wow-Blend.HTML


This seems interesting, but I would definitely not buy that and smoke it. Sacred medicines bought commercially and sold commercially loose their spiritual connection. In other words, grow your tobacco, grow your sage and understand know what it is


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah it seems herbs and botanicals would make for a killer smoke. Next year comes the garden.


----------



## il3fe (Jul 20, 2009)

thats gonna make your lovely weed taste like...
tobacco!
i personally dont like the taste of the 2 together, tastes disgusting.
why not just light up each time??
seeing that a constantly lit cherry will burnn more of that green.
peace.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 20, 2009)

smoke the life and leave out the death....tobacco is poison...


----------



## Bill Gates (Jul 20, 2009)

Back in the early 70's in Germany, it was almost impossible to get weed but hash was everywhere. Everyone mixed hash and tobacco together so they could roll joints. I believe that trend has faded now due to the availability of good weed but I have read quite recently that smoking tobacco and weed is far more harmful than tobacco alone. The theory was that weed smokers tended to inhale deeper and hold it longer. Without a doubt your cutting your weed with lower class shit so why not leave the tobacco alone and smoke what we all know wont kill ya.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> Back in the early 70's in Germany, it was almost impossible to get weed but hash was everywhere. Everyone mixed hash and tobacco together so they could roll joints. I believe that trend has faded now due to the availability of good weed but I have read quite recently that smoking tobacco and weed is far more harmful than tobacco alone. The theory was that weed smokers tended to inhale deeper and hold it longer. Without a doubt your cutting your weed with lower class shit so why not leave the tobacco alone and smoke what we all know wont kill ya.


 lets bring it back!


----------



## wtffgr33n (Jul 31, 2009)

well today were had a few cones in a tobaco pipe and only lite it once and it kept burning i was like shazzammmoooo!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

joints the way i roll em dont go out sooo tobaccoo is not needed


----------



## scoobyboy (Jul 31, 2009)

dude anything you inhale into your lungs aint good for ya doesnt matter what it is cannabis has nasty chemicals in it aswell, but who cares ya wanna live for ever straight or ya wanna enjoy yourself????????


----------



## Scuba (Jul 31, 2009)

scoobyboy said:


> dude anything you inhale into your lungs aint good for ya doesnt matter what it is cannabis has nasty chemicals in it aswell, but who cares ya wanna live for ever straight or ya wanna enjoy yourself????????


 exactly, it's all preference


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jul 31, 2009)

im not reading all these posts so sorry if its been said, but yes, people do indeed mix tobacco with weed and it is a retarded option imo. The blunt just doesnt taste right, and the tobacco just mellows out the taste of the herb.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 31, 2009)

Mammoth22 said:


> im not reading all these posts so sorry if its been said, but yes, people do indeed mix tobacco with weed and it is a retarded option imo. The blunt just doesnt taste right, and the tobacco just mellows out the taste of the herb.


 and that is why is use lower grade bud for splifs and mini-blunts


----------



## Fallen Soul (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah I know people who do it all the time, especially in joints to keep it lit.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 31, 2009)

scoobyboy said:


> dude anything you inhale into your lungs aint good for ya doesnt matter what it is cannabis has nasty chemicals in it aswell, but who cares ya wanna live for ever straight or ya wanna enjoy yourself????????


I definately wouldn't go as far as to say that the chemicals are nasty. thc is not a nasty chemical by any means, and no harm comes from smoking, eating, or vaporizing cannabis, it's been scientifically proven, there has never been a single case of lung cancer in a cannabis only smoker. Yes, it is true that it has like 4 times as much tar as tobacco, but the tar from tobacco is cancerous, the tar from cannabis however is not. And it doesn't even kill brain cells, if this was true, then how come ppl that smoke cannabis have a higher iq than most non cannbis users?
It is also scientifically proven that cannabis enhances psychic abilities.


----------



## nraged (Jul 31, 2009)

I only want to taste the weed. A occasional paper taste is ok but i refuse to smoke blunts cant stand the taste even if its the best weed in it.


----------



## tomato worm (Jul 31, 2009)

Tobacco is "worse for your lungs" because cigarette smokers smoke like a pack (20 cigs) a day.

No one in their right mind smokes 20 joints a day, and if they do, they are in desperate need of a new hobby. (and probably a new pair of lungs)


----------



## Scuba (Jul 31, 2009)

Very true, any and all herbs have to be moderated to keep their power or they become poison to us.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 31, 2009)

tomato worm said:


> Tobacco is "worse for your lungs" because cigarette smokers smoke like a pack (20 cigs) a day.
> 
> No one in their right mind smokes 20 joints a day, and if they do, they are in desperate need of a new hobby. (and probably a new pair of lungs)


 
wow, u couldn't be more wrong, if i got enough bud, i smoke atleast every hour, and i breath fine, and smoking is a great hobby that i enjoy very much


----------



## SmokeyC (Aug 2, 2009)

in england we mix it pretty much the whole time. i ve heard that you smoke it pure,we call it a blunt, not sure about u. weed is expensive over here compared to there so smoking it pure wouldnt last u that long.


----------



## SmokeyC (Aug 2, 2009)

yrdhome said:


> idle weed kills ur brains sells faster and u wont feel da full effect of da weed
> with tobacco ulll feel da more daeffect more from da weed cuz it supress da thc lvl


 
What Dus Dat Mean? Draw Back...


----------



## SiriusGrower (Aug 2, 2009)

SmokeyC said:


> in england we mix it pretty much the whole time. i ve heard that you smoke it pure,we call it a blunt, not sure about u. weed is expensive over here compared to there so smoking it pure wouldnt last u that long.


What he said. If I smoked 1 or more blunts a day (blunt being pure weed) I would probably be spending near enough £100 a week.

£5200 for a blunt a day? Give or take of course.

My girlfriend unfortunately refuses to smoke pure weed joints. She doesent want it to make her cough... girls eh

And if you had some sprayed stuff, you certainly would not want to smoke that in a blunt!! I promise you


----------



## pot scott (Aug 2, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Very true, any and all herbs have to be moderated to keep their power or they become poison to us.


the components in marijuana are harmless, how do u figure it's poisinous when no one has ever even died or even bacame ill from using cannabis


----------



## Scuba (Aug 2, 2009)

pot scott said:


> the components in marijuana are harmless, how do u figure it's poisinous when no one has ever even died or even bacame ill from using cannabis


 I ment that just like to much of a good thing that is all.


----------



## pot scott (Aug 2, 2009)

Scuba said:


> I ment that just like to much of a good thing that is all.


There is never too much cannabis


----------



## Scuba (Aug 2, 2009)

pot scott said:


> There is never too much cannabis


 true for most of us, but i personaly know someone whos father became allergic to it from smoking it for to many years. 
I know it does ALWAYS happen just saying for informational purposes.


----------



## Mammoth22 (Aug 4, 2009)

nraged said:


> I only want to taste the weed. A occasional paper taste is ok but i refuse to smoke blunts cant stand the taste even if its the best weed in it.


Man realy? Ive smoke so many blunts in my day I guess I cant realy notice it, but theyre usually tastin like that sticky inside the rap till you get to the end of it. Then its jus resinated as hell and you gotta put it out


----------



## milfordcubicle (Aug 4, 2009)

spliffs are great if you like tobacco. if you use high quality tobacco, you won't compromise high quality bud. i don't think tobacco spoils it, at all. just dont use above 25-30% tobacco.


----------



## snoope (Aug 5, 2009)

shhiit nothn but cigi in the mix down south here hits you harder i say.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 6, 2009)

So I just got back from Amsterdam and ordered a pre-rolled joint, not knowing it had "tobacco substitute" in it. What is this shit? Because now my lungs have been hurting for a week.


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 6, 2009)

to whoever said weed kills brain cells, that's incorrect. the study done under reagan saying it did had major flaws in it. they took monkeys and force fed them an amount equal to 60 joints in around 5-10 minute periods. they didn't allow any outside oxygen with the smoke. this cutting off of oxygen to the brain immediately starts killing brain cells and causing brain damage. most of the mokeys eventually died from this and when they looked at the results they said that it was the marijuana that caused the damage. wanna know if it's true? how many people have ever died from weed use? well, over half of those monkeys supposedly died from it.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 6, 2009)

hater hurter said:


> to whoever said weed kills brain cells, that's incorrect. the study done under reagan saying it did had major flaws in it. they took monkeys and force fed them an amount equal to 60 joints in around 5-10 minute periods. they didn't allow any outside oxygen with the smoke. this cutting off of oxygen to the brain immediately starts killing brain cells and causing brain damage. most of the mokeys eventually died from this and when they looked at the results they said that it was the marijuana that caused the damage. wanna know if it's true? how many people have ever died from weed use? well, over half of those monkeys supposedly died from it.


Someone's read Emperor Wears no Clothes! But yeah, you are very right. The monkeys died of carbon monoxide poisoning. Anything that burns releases carbon monoxide, which does definitely kill brain cells. Fresh air dissipates the CO in your lungs pretty quick and you really aren't at too much risk for brain damage. Eating and vaping solve this problem, btw.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 6, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Someone's read Emperor Wears no Clothes! But yeah, you are very right. The monkeys died of carbon monoxide poisoning. Anything that burns releases carbon monoxide, which does definitely kill brain cells. Fresh air dissipates the CO in your lungs pretty quick and you really aren't at too much risk for brain damage. Eating and vaping solve this problem, btw.


 and that is the knowledge everyone should know. Most of the death we hear of from smoking, drinking or anything, is the extreme negative of their studies. If you limit how much you take in then it's fine.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 6, 2009)

Scuba said:


> and that is the knowledge everyone should know. Most of the death we hear of from smoking, drinking or anything, is the extreme negative of their studies. If you limit how much you take in then it's fine.


Tobacco only causes cancer becasue it's radioactive.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 6, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Tobacco only causes cancer becasue it's radioactive.


 
And being radioactive is not that bad. I personally what to be as close to an X-Man as posable befor i die.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 7, 2009)

Radioactivity didn't make them x-men, it was evolution. Spider-man was radioactivity.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 7, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Radioactivity didn't make them x-men, it was evolution. Spider-man was radioactivity.


 It can't be radioactiv, or every time you pic up a pack of smokes you'd have serious burns on your hands. It's the tar in cigis that has a cancerous property to it. Along with the other crap they pump in them. But I use natural and chemicaly unaltered tobacco.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 7, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Radioactivity didn't make them x-men, it was evolution. Spider-man was radioactivity.


 
As long as i get super powers,it's all good.


----------



## trader54321 (Aug 8, 2009)

tobacco and weed bong rips are haneous


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone on here mention yetties??? anyone heard of them??

-well if ur canadian head to dollarama and pick up the mini camera tripod for takin pics...its really small and has 3 legs, these legs act as your 2 piece slider tube (use 1 save the other 2)

-once u have a tripod u can use a glass bong or make your own yeti just tape the tube so it wont slide thru the other piece (its a 2 piece slider remember)

-anyways they fit a cigerette perfectly, 
-if u look on a smoke they have rings on them put like 2 rings, a tiny puck of ciggerette(use a box cutter to cut the smoke), 
-make sure u have ur weed cut up real fine so it burns nice and start DABBING the pile of weed til your content (i like to pile the weed take like 5-8 dabs)
- when u notice the whole cherry startin to drop suck hard and pop it thru the tube into the water, you shouldnt burn much cigerette and u get a CRAZY headbuzz the first few times, try it out u get fucked up lol


----------



## SmokeyC (Aug 8, 2009)

btw wikipedia is one of the most unreliable things to read from because its people posting basically, my gf took a course at college and she wasnt aloud to use it, not because its copyright, because it could be wrong.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 8, 2009)

SmokeyC said:


> btw wikipedia is one of the most unreliable things to read from because its people posting basically, my gf took a course at college and she wasnt aloud to use it, not because its copyright, because it could be wrong.


 ya that's true


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 8, 2009)

Scuba said:


> It can't be radioactiv, or every time you pic up a pack of smokes you'd have serious burns on your hands. It's the tar in cigis that has a cancerous property to it. Along with the other crap they pump in them. But I use natural and chemicaly unaltered tobacco.


Note that they obviously don't have 50-100 rads in them (enough to burn your skin) but they do have enough to cause irregular cell growth. And even though the tobacco itself may be chemically unaltered, the only commercial fertilizer used for tobacco (note that ALL American tobacco companies use this fertilizer as it is the only thing that can put enough nitrogen in the soil to grow proper tobacco) is a Phosphate based on apatite, apatite rock has a couple nasty radioactive isotopes floating around in it's composition including radium, polonium, and radioactive lead (Lead-210). Since tobacco kills soil and depletes it quickly, most N enhancing fertilizers simply won't do the trick and inferior (or dead) tobacco is the result. Even though the radioactivity in cigarettes is only a bit higher than the levels of background radiation in your everyday life, but since it is being exposed to the soft, fragile tissue in your lungs and possibly bloodstream due to smoke related lesions (which cannabis smoke also causes) you are put at a very high risk for developing cancer.


----------



## CottonmouthQueen (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm. Down here on the east coast, most I know smoke straight weed. I know friends who smoke weed with backy, but its not my thing.. the only time I've done it.. is by accident--- *hits bowl* *cough* wtf, who put tobacco in this?? *push away* xD
Im no cigarette smoker so any tobacco is way harsh for me. MJ is harsh too, but im used to it, and the burn it causes when it goes down only means i means im fucking up and need to slooow down a bit  
After reading much of this, im considering mixing, I smoke daily so my tolerance is very high. It takes about 2-3 bowls and maybe a J and a half to get me really feeling it. (or maybe i could quit for a while =P but im ''addicted'' to the green mistress!) 

Around here.. Blunts (usually use blunt wraps) are a special occasion, for when you have a bunch over. Joints, a common thing. My preference is the water pipe--nice and smooth, and nice huge hits  (im trying to stay away from bowls unless were running low.. which has been of late.. they get too hot and the smoke always burns and tears up my throat.)


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd say stick with that regimen. After smoking so much Amsterdam weed, I thought I'd never be able to get high again. Needless to day, I can, the tolerance goes away on a sharp curve if you slow down for a week or two.If you want to get baked, try making hash oil and rolling joints with it, it actually makes rolling joints easier since it makes the buds stick together and they dont fall out of the paper when you're trying to roll. Nicotine isn't worth it imo.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 9, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Note that they obviously don't have 50-100 rads in them (enough to burn your skin) but they do have enough to cause irregular cell growth. And even though the tobacco itself may be chemically unaltered, the only commercial fertilizer used for tobacco (note that ALL American tobacco companies use this fertilizer as it is the only thing that can put enough nitrogen in the soil to grow proper tobacco) is a Phosphate based on apatite, apatite rock has a couple nasty radioactive isotopes floating around in it's composition including radium, polonium, and radioactive lead (Lead-210). Since tobacco kills soil and depletes it quickly, most N enhancing fertilizers simply won't do the trick and inferior (or dead) tobacco is the result. Even though the radioactivity in cigarettes is only a bit higher than the levels of background radiation in your everyday life, but since it is being exposed to the soft, fragile tissue in your lungs and possibly bloodstream due to smoke related lesions (which cannabis smoke also causes) you are put at a very high risk for developing cancer.


 Ok, I did not know that one. Thanks for tell me. I'll think about how much tobacco i smoke now.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 9, 2009)

actually i lied 
i smoke black and mild wine after a smoke


----------



## Scuba (Aug 9, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> actually i lied
> i smoke black and mild wine after a smoke


 Black and Milds are nice pipe tobacco cigars. I like the plain or vanilla ones.


----------



## leetsoup (Aug 9, 2009)

this is how i smoke my spliff, persi-style.
Grind up some dank herb, Cut in some Export A Green Death, pack a fat glass bowl, place bowl into fat glass bong, take a fat ass hit, pulling the whole bowl through.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 9, 2009)

This is the only tobacco thing I've ever smoked besides 2 blunts in my entire life, and I was only able to get 2 back into the US and I have this one almost smoked the whole way down.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 10, 2009)

Mixing anything with grass, other than fire or solar power, is a waste of herb!


----------



## dodgey. (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't do man it ruins the taste hardcore


----------



## genfranco (Aug 17, 2009)

So you mean to tell me that everyone in town smokes this way... and you want to be the one to change them? lol

Look bottom line is smoking anything is not the greatest thing to do. Damage is made to the lungs be constantly inhaling smoke... because its smoke... THEN...

you add on the poisons that are added to these tabacco plants in order to produce and not get eaten up by bugs and additives that are placed for flavors and more posions just for killin people. and it should be very clear to you why you shouldnt do this MIX.... 

if your able to grow and only smoke this plant in its organic form then i would think that it would be better for you than anything else out there... 

there is a reason why these country's that have always had weed love HASH.

see hash is only the thc crystals mashed together... so when you burn... your only burning what you were after...

when i was growing up in spain we would mix the tabacco with the hash to roll it up and smoke like a cig... But it would have been better to just smoke the hash out of a pipe.... 

kinda hard to fight a nations ways of smoking... i think by getting a nice glass bubbler and showing it off you might turn some heads... good luck...


----------



## SeetRider (Sep 9, 2009)

That shit's gross bro. Tobacc is poison. People in Eugene were into smoking spliffs...personally I'm cool without cancer so I blaze my buds straight.

I'll probably end up getting cancer from radon or something, but I try to smoke enough bud to counteract any of that shit.

peace


----------



## snail240 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wouldnt a better question be "Smoke tobacco with your weed?"? Your like asking if we smoke tobacco and if we do do we throw weed on it? Or is it like a funny joke watching someone role a joint with tobacco in it and your saying "weed with your tobacco?" in a sarcasticily cool way?

Im confused by the question and I think it needs to be in the politics section.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 9, 2009)

WAY back in the 70&#8217;s I knew a few people who purchased pre-rolled cigarette papers, some with filters and some would buy non-filtered, and purchase bulk tobacco and a machine that would then fill the pre-rolled paper. They would make crumble up some hash and mix it with the tobacco and could smoke it anywhere without any marijuana odor being put off that would give away what they were doing. 
&#12288;
Now and then I think back to one time when one of my friends who did that and I were talking to a cop who had stopped us because the brake lights on my friend&#8217;s car were not working. He stood there talking to the cop smoking his tobacco/hash mix and the cop never noticed a thing. 

My friend didn&#8217;t get a ticket or even a warning ticket because while he talked to the cop I checked to see if the wires that plug into the switch that is depressed when you press on the brake peddle had come loose and I found they had and I plugged them back in and showed the cop the lights worked and explained what had happened and he said its cool and off we went. 

But it was somewhat difficult to not grin up a storm or even laugh while watching my friend toke away right in the face of a cop.


----------



## abberation (Sep 9, 2009)

I think this whole issue is based on preferance & location. Coming from SA, weed was plentifull and I was used to having kilo's of the stuff stocked up so there was never really any need to add tobacco to my mixes, but from time to time I did add a little because it was moist or to harsh in a bong etc.. 

Now im int he UK and things have changed drastically. I mean over here most people smoke tobacco with the tiniest amount of weed in it, just because its too expensive and through time thats what people got used too. 

All this do it, don't do it is just from personal preferance. Try it, if ya like it, carry on doing it, if ya dont smoke it clean. Do what you have to............you'll end up with the same results..............................be stoned.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> WAY back in the 70s I knew a few people who purchased pre-rolled cigarette papers, some with filters and some would buy non-filtered, and purchase bulk tobacco and a machine that would then fill the pre-rolled paper. They would make crumble up some hash and mix it with the tobacco and could smoke it anywhere without any marijuana odor being put off that would give away what they were doing.
> &#12288;
> Now and then I think back to one time when one of my friends who did that and I were talking to a cop who had stopped us because the brake lights on my friends car were not working. He stood there talking to the cop smoking his tobacco/hash mix and the cop never noticed a thing.
> 
> ...



well brick top that must have been some pretty crappy hash....LOL... We could always tell where the hash circle was when i was growing up... what a dumb cop!


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 11, 2009)

I stumbled accross this thread accidentally... and all i can say in shock and disgust is the mixing the holy herb with tobacco (and i smoke a pack a day) is about the nastiest shit you can smoke, aside from maybe fan leaves dried out in an oven... sadly i say this from experience because i am ashamed to admit i tried it as a teen...


----------



## Scuba (Sep 14, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> I stumbled accross this thread accidentally... and all i can say in shock and disgust is the mixing the holy herb with tobacco (and i smoke a pack a day) is about the nastiest shit you can smoke, aside from maybe fan leaves dried out in an oven... sadly i say this from experience because i am ashamed to admit i tried it as a teen...


 thennnnnnn..... wtf. With a good blunt wrap swaggly weed is bomb in a bong


----------



## 200sxy (Sep 26, 2009)

shit in the land down under every1 smoke there weed with tobbaco, i think ive only had it without tobacco once or twice, but im quitting smoking so im jus gonna do strait weed from now on, smokin it with tobbaco gets you adicted , i spose it all depends on where your from, ie a product of your enviroment


----------



## ReefersMcNasty (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah you can. you can also mix a lot of other herbs like mullen, colts foot, clove and many more to make it smooth and taste real nice. look up chillum smoking and you'll find some really interesting things


----------



## ReefersMcNasty (Sep 27, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> I stumbled accross this thread accidentally... and all i can say in shock and disgust is the mixing the holy herb with tobacco (and i smoke a pack a day) is about the nastiest shit you can smoke, aside from maybe fan leaves dried out in an oven... sadly i say this from experience because i am ashamed to admit i tried it as a teen...



really!? you've never had a really good spliff?


----------



## Greenhousegrower (Sep 27, 2009)

It all depends on ur financial situation i suppose. i would obviously smoke pure if i could afford to but just gotta stick the tobacco mix. Although mixing with tobacco has its benefits, i mean, if u enjoy the act of rolling and smoking a joint then using tobacco means u get to smoke more joints, and the stone comes on slower cus ur not bombing loads at once, so a session with friends lasts a lot longer.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 27, 2009)

ReefersMcNasty said:


> yeah you can. you can also mix a lot of other herbs like mullen, colts foot, clove and many more to make it smooth and taste real nice. look up chillum smoking and you'll find some really interesting things


Can you give me a link? Ive wanted to grow some herbs and botanicals to mix with my ganja.


----------



## growwwww (Sep 27, 2009)

i always smoke joints with tabbaco, too exspensive to go striaght a puree is what we call em in london and id say majority of people smoke mixed joints. Purees are nice from time to time but finances and ease of use ( weed here isint that great and i cant grow at the mo ) say that the tabbaco joint wins for now.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 28, 2009)

growwwww said:


> i always smoke joints with tabbaco, too exspensive to go striaght a puree is what we call em in london and id say majority of people smoke mixed joints. Purees are nice from time to time but finances and ease of use ( weed here isint that great and i cant grow at the mo ) say that the tabbaco joint wins for now.


 ya, if ya got to use weed sparingly. I feel bad for the UK, I'm fortunate enough to live in Cali. weed is never more then $10/gram from locals, but the Cannabis Clubs are going fucking capitalist about it and charging $12/g for their low grade shit. Their good shit they charge 15 may 16/gram. I've almost punched out a Club owner, but all I said was that he was a punk and a Robber of the poor. then i walked out with 2 grams when i thought i was getting 5-6.


----------



## growwwww (Sep 28, 2009)

Scuba said:


> ya, if ya got to use weed sparingly. I feel bad for the UK, I'm fortunate enough to live in Cali. weed is never more then $10/gram from locals, but the Cannabis Clubs are going fucking capitalist about it and charging $12/g for their low grade shit. Their good shit they charge 15 may 16/gram. I've almost punched out a Club owner, but all I said was that he was a punk and a Robber of the poor. then i walked out with 2 grams when i thought i was getting 5-6.


But you can grow your own " medical " cannabis. Its so unfortunate, here in the UK there is nothing like that! nothing one bit! its class B aswell and they are strict. Its turned in a bad direction at the mo for cannabis, just when things looked like they were going good ( class c and decriminilized ) fucking gets re-classified and stricter - arghhh its aggrovating. And the govermental people who put the laws in place were put to shame on television for frauding and stealing taxes. Its so fucked up here and many good men are going down. Have to be so fuckin careful. Especially here in london.

You guys are lucky man


----------



## Scuba (Sep 28, 2009)

growwwww said:


> But you can grow your own " medical " cannabis. Its so unfortunate, here in the UK there is nothing like that! nothing one bit! its class B aswell and they are strict. Its turned in a bad direction at the mo for cannabis, just when things looked like they were going good ( class c and decriminilized ) fucking gets re-classified and stricter - arghhh its aggrovating. And the govermental people who put the laws in place were put to shame on television for frauding and stealing taxes. Its so fucked up here and many good men are going down. Have to be so fuckin careful. Especially here in london.
> 
> You guys are lucky man


 ya that's very true, that's why i feel for you guys. Why the fuck would any government criminalize a plant anyway, like anybody has the right to say " OH THIS IS BAD FOR YOU BELIEVE ME 100% DON'T DO IT." i confuses me so much


----------



## growwwww (Sep 28, 2009)

Scuba said:


> ya that's very true, that's why i feel for you guys. Why the fuck would any government criminalize a plant anyway, like anybody has the right to say " OH THIS IS BAD FOR YOU BELIEVE ME 100% DON'T DO IT." i confuses me so much


Pfff i dont know man, who knows??? I recently got done for possesion and so im not growing at the moment want to keep it cool for a while you know. If i get caught with any miniscule amount of cannabis or anything im gonna have to go to court and its some fucking massive palava. its so fucking annoying. Ah well, maybe ill move to the netherlands or india hehe


----------



## genfranco (Sep 28, 2009)

Scuba said:


> ya that's very true, that's why i feel for you guys. Why the fuck would any government criminalize a plant anyway, like anybody has the right to say " OH THIS IS BAD FOR YOU BELIEVE ME 100% DON'T DO IT." i confuses me so much


you dont know?


Google " the union: the business behind getting high"

thats sums it up nice. 




PS.. if you look at video reuslts of the same search youll be able to look at it for free... even download it for psp...


----------



## growwwww (Sep 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> you dont know?
> 
> 
> Google " the union: the business behind getting high"
> ...


just search the union onto google video and it comes up with it - for free


----------



## Scuba (Sep 28, 2009)

yup, that about sums it up in a nut shell. *shakes head* the most usefull plant ever and they want to kill, *shakes head, AGAIN*


----------



## eagles1090 (Oct 9, 2009)

ive done this before, it does stay lit well, but definitely a light headed feeling. if your real low on weed and desperate to smoke some bowls i guess its not too bad of an idea.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I might have herpes.


----------



## 2much (Oct 12, 2009)

i smoke both but never mixed....ick


----------



## BoxHot (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd say 90% of the people in Australia smoke weed mixed with tobacco... have met very few that smoke it straight. Most people finish a cone in one toke aswell.. gets you super whacked.


----------



## hosmoke (Oct 12, 2009)

it gives more of an instant headrush buzzy high and through my experience it doesnt deliver the stupid stoner laugh but its still a chill high literaly its a chill high as in relaxing


----------



## jamesrock (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tobacco Sucks.*


----------



## purpz (Oct 12, 2009)

moulers!!!!! anyone else with me???? we gana get spunggggggggggggg


----------



## CaveChest (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone ever used dry leaf?
The best doob i ever smoked was one my mate rolled and he spun bud with marijuana leaf, daym it was fine!
I got real high and it was super smooth!

Maybe he was born with it, or maybe its marijuana-leaf.


Any thoughts on that growers?

peace
J


----------



## munk (Oct 14, 2009)

GROWWWW if you didnt no you get 3 cannabis warnings in england.i think smokin has changed over the years as im GUESSING the people sayin they smoke pure grade are the golden oldies and us youngsters(im 17) smoke with tobacco as all my mates do it infact everyone i no that buns uses tobacco(oldest being around 23).i always thought grade wouldnt burn good without tobacco but ever since i started bunnin i used tobacco so i guess i never tried really.


----------



## captiankush (Oct 14, 2009)

Most people I have met in the US smoke straight ganj, in europe, eastern europe, central asia most people, like 80-90% smoke a mix of tobacco and hash or ganj.

The people that mix in the US usually do so by rolling blunts and I will smoke one here and there but I prefer a mutually exclusive smoke.


----------



## growwwww (Oct 14, 2009)

munk said:


> GROWWWW if you didnt no you get 3 cannabis warnings in england.i think smokin has changed over the years as im GUESSING the people sayin they smoke pure grade are the golden oldies and us youngsters(im 17) smoke with tobacco as all my mates do it infact everyone i no that buns uses tobacco(oldest being around 23).i always thought grade wouldnt burn good without tobacco but ever since i started bunnin i used tobacco so i guess i never tried really.


You are 17...If you get arrested you need an appropriate adult to sign your forms and shit...
and yes im aware of the 3 strike rules and know about.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont you have to be 18 to be on this site?


----------



## Tib420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would never mix the sacred ganja with the sinful tobacco. I would rather spend all my money on weed than buying tobacco to mix with it, how fuckin' lame. I could possibly see mixing tobacoo with schwag, but with dank I would nvr ruin that grateful taste by mixing tobacco in.


----------



## munk (Oct 15, 2009)

im goin dam in november and i swear you cant smoke zoots in a cafe with tobacco


----------



## bsmntdwllr (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude... first , take the freaking caps locks off
all yer shouting is giving me a headache, and prolly killing everyone elses buzz

second, yeah it might stay lit b'cuz tobacco is dry as hell. BUT...
when you smoke tobacco, you smoking leaves, lots of tar and shit.
i don't care if its cig tobacco or rolling tobacco or pipe tobacco or freakin cigar tobacco
it is still tobacco.
and this is coming from a ciggarette smoker.
seriously. i like my cancer stix, but
after smoking weed... they just taste bad in comparison
i wouldn't mix them. not enough benifit to do so.

but then again, don't take my word for it.
if you wanna try it go ahead, ain't my weed.
if like having to relight
saves me from being a dumbass and burnin a whole bowl when i forget what i'm.....


...uh, what was i saying?


----------



## eyeco (Oct 16, 2009)

Well dudes in the uk its common practice to smoke baccy and weed togeather, The smoke particulets are smaller than those found in weed smoke when burnt togeather the vapour from the thc bonds itself to the baccy smoke and is absorbed into your lungs faster and easer, Your smoke goes a lot further 2!. But you cant beat neat bd fella, get a vaporizor if you that worried.


----------



## quahogleader (Oct 16, 2009)

nicotine is proven to counteract THC, lessens your high, got that from NORML.


----------



## josh b (Nov 7, 2009)

romaking said:


> kills your lungs and gives you a light headed feeling that makes you spit and feellike your about to pass out. i dont do that shit any more


rofl that is what bongs do to u m8 when the backy gets stuck and it dosent rip.

get used to it its nice =)

plus yes i smok normall tobbaco and always mix my tobbaco with my weed in joints and bongs because i can make my weeed last longer and not smoke as much as i would with just pure weed,beause once ur stoned u cant get any mor eintence stoned just if u keep smoking it makes u stoned for longer.

but then again al u need to do is smoke until ur stoned then put it out.

thanks lol


----------



## GanjaGuyver (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn, we have some really absurd views on this thread.... First off smoking tobacco blows if you have not already started don't do it. On the other note marijuana with tobacco is actually quite pleasant especially when your not after getting retarded off a few joints a good way to mellow out the high a little and also get a nice tobacco buzz mixed in with the fantastic flavor of ganja. Not if I am trying to enjoy my bud and want to fly my spaceship >


----------



## keebee (Nov 7, 2009)

All my Jamaican friends tell me they smoke tobacco on the island all the time. That's just how They smoke it.


----------



## Dankside (Nov 8, 2009)

I never understood the craze with tobacco in joints, the dutch used it to make joints 'burn even' when I was in the dam, but a properly rolled joint of pure should never burn oddly. 

I will never ever enjoy tobacco with weed because I simply do not like tobacco. The taste, smell and effect all counter why I enjoy weed in the first place.
Weed tastes better
Weed has all the effect you could want
Weed 9 times out of 10 will smell better
Weed usually has much less chemical taint.

I just don't understand the guys in Europe - I know you need to save money, but how do you not
believe a smaller pure joint is superb to a large tobacco mixed spliff? If I was to spend money
on weed I would be upset I was diluting the main ingredient in the first place.

Honestly its kind of ass backwards, tobacco is terrible compared to weed. The only form I would deem acceptable is a blunt filled with green.
I know a lot of hash floats around and sometimes thats all you get to work with, but even the taste of that hash pure would be so much better than
mixing tobacco into it. I mean, really, is there anyone here who can argue tobacco enhances the taste? Because IMHO tobacco ruins the taste and effects of good weed.


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 17, 2009)

when i was in amsterdam a few yeaars back. people couldnt beleive i was rolling huge fat fattys with just weed and smokin it tht way.....why on earth anyone would want to ruin a nice bone by putting shitty tabaco in it is wayyyyyy beyond me man.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you harvest and smoke tobacco resins?


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't touch tur(d)bacco, but each to their own.....


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Jan 11, 2010)

Jointwise, I straight up refuse to smoke weed without mixing it with tobacco, from a Newport is preferable but most of my friends roll their own cigarettes with Cutter's Choice so I use that alot. Bong or pipe, it's straight up weed.

I personally smoke hte mix because I believe it tastes better, burns smoother, longer and more even and it's easier to roll.

Just my opinion


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 11, 2010)

one time my friends family came in from italy and they always smoked tobacco in their joints. Their joints were awesome they even rolled a nice crutch. It was hilarious we made em hit the bong they never even seen one then theyd cough for ever but they liked it


----------



## Reiss (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm an English man and have always made my joints with a mix of tobacco, when I moved to Florida and started to share joints with my new American friends they would scoff at me for putting tobacco in!
Nowadays, I smoke golden virginia rolling tobacco and always mix a little with my joints and really like it, much better than cigarettes. 
The only pure joint I smoke is after my harvest has been cured and I want to check out the quality of my grow.


----------



## smitty420420 (Jan 15, 2010)

tobacco is fuckn nasty i smoked for 10 yrs and have been a non smoker for 3 years quit cold turkey now i cant stand the shit


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 16, 2010)

BongHits4Satan said:


> Jointwise, I straight up refuse to smoke weed without mixing it with tobacco, from a Newport is preferable but most of my friends roll their own cigarettes with Cutter's Choice so I use that alot. Bong or pipe, it's straight up weed.
> 
> I personally smoke hte mix because I believe it tastes better, burns smoother, longer and more even and it's easier to roll.
> 
> Just my opinion


same for me and every u.k person ive smoked with, tobbaco n weed mix for joints, even when i make a blunt i will put a little bit of tobbaco in it to make it smoke better.

but always just pure weed in bong,pipe etc.


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck no. I fucking hate cigs. Ganja is the only way to go.


----------



## dan1988dan (Jan 31, 2010)

*


smitty420420 said:



tobacco is fuckn nasty i smoked for 10 yrs and have been a non smoker for 3 years quit cold turkey now i cant stand the shit[/

Click to expand...

*


smitty420420 said:


> how can u moan


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

seems to be more of a uk/europe fing to smoke weed with tobacco, saying that i think your find lots of people from australia do it also even mixing tobacco n weed for there bongs


----------



## diagnosedashigh (Jan 31, 2010)

ive smoked a ciggerette with weed in it. it was nasty. it kept like crackling and shit, and i just couldnt handle it and the ciggerette smoke is harsh as fuck and it made me like choke


----------



## l333t (Feb 1, 2010)

you can put weed in a old pipe if packed and grind-ed properly by it self and keep it lite it just takes pratice and rythmic toking .lastly tobbacco can go out read about tobacco pipe smoking it will help you learn about packing and lighting tobacco which can be transferred to weed


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 11, 2010)

i sometimes mix my joints 50/50 just due to the fact that i get baked to the moon and back from smoking it just like that even...feals like a waste being all couchlocked and spend half of the weed just burning out bcuz u spend so much time recovering your breath between each puff and watching it burn ^^.

If u smoke a bong u should smoke it clean, if u do a bong inhale with tobacco u will be rolling around on the floor with cancer cough, even if u dont u will lose more ganja doing it with tobacco bcuz u will spend most of the time coughing instead of sucking in the thc slowly burning away in your bowl so the only argument u had for doing it is allrdy gone ^^...

OFC when i start growing again i will go 100% pure all the time again like i used to but i havent had a decent stash for about 6 months now


----------



## TeddyStonne (Feb 17, 2010)

cooljuno411 said:


> WELL TODAY I WENT TO MY FRIENDs HOUSE AND SMOKED TOBACCO FROM A TOBACCO PIPE LIKE YOU SEE THE OLD PEOPLE DO IN THE MOVIES
> 
> KINDA LIKE THIS ONE....
> 
> ...


tastes like poo! i learned over time that if you smoking a bowl and put a screen on top of ur packed bowl the lighter will skim the top of the weed giving you a smoother hit. this also heats up the screen on top and bottom and keeps the bud heated(not lit but hot) giving you a smoother transition between hits. you will still have to re light it if its really dry weed. but if you got some good stuff it should stay hot enough that when you drag on it it would relight itself. this doesnt waste the bud and helps prevent torch burn


----------



## fabiola7386 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!!!!


 Drug Rehab


----------



## Kroniq (May 4, 2010)

i've done this shit once or twice. its pretty much the same as smoking a blunt. 

i think they have a name for it.. its called a spliff. not sure, i can be mistaken

if you dont want it to burn... put ur thumb over the bowl. or if u are in the stone ages like me, use the metal pipes with the twist on metal tops.

if you want it to keep burning.. keep smoking 'till theres a cherry. simple as that

edit: damn i just opened a dead thread.. sorry


----------



## sappnum1dt (May 5, 2010)

ya cigs are way too addicting i'd stay away from them. I smoked only straight weed but then tried spliffs to help with the smell when i was out in public. I stopped doing that cuz i realized i was gonna get addicted and just reading this is makin my mouth water and i don't even like um!


----------



## kelvinwaugh (May 6, 2010)

As soon as possible you can avoid to eat tobacco and smoking also. It gives many type of bad effect for healthy health. If you want have greater health then you can avoid such type of thing.


----------



## spar2shad (May 7, 2010)

Lived in England for four years in the early to late 90's and that is the ONLY way my friends smoked thier gear(hash, weed). I couldn't do it. Turned me green, made me pull a whitey, whatever, made me sick. Had to use a 2 litter bottle that I modified, the only way I smoked the entire time I was there. Drainers, baby! 
They tripped when I'd roll a pure joint......


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Jul 26, 2010)

im from the UK and its preety normal to roll a joint with tobacco in them


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 26, 2010)

cooljuno411 said:


> UNLIKE WEED, YOU ONLY HAVE TO LIGHT THE TOBACCO ONCE AND YOU CAN JUST KEEP SMOKING IT. IT STAY's LIGHTLY LIGHT AND WHEN YOU INHAIL IT BECOMES CHAIRYED...
> 
> I WAS THINKING...
> COULD YOU LACE TOBACCO INTO THE WEED, SAY 2 or 3 PARTs WEED AND 1 PART TOBACCO SO YOU CAN KEEP THE WEED LIT WITHOUT HAVING TO reLIGHT IT AFTER TAKing A HIT.


weed can stay lit in a pipe without tobacco. it all depends on how the bud was dried/cured, and also how good you break it up. personally i grind my weed and try to pick out as much stem as possible with tweezers. unless it is too moist, it stays lit usually. i like weed dryer vs wet. less water = higher THC %


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 26, 2010)

DopeFiend92 said:


> im from the UK and its preety normal to roll a joint with tobacco in them


 i have a friend who was in college in minnesota(US) and some of his friends that also went to school there were from europe and they all thought it was normal to put tobacco in a joint or what we call in the states a euro-joint. some americans were pissed once they tasted that joint.


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jul 27, 2010)

ya man its bad, my friends like to break open cigs and mix it with trees and roll a blunt with no filter =O..... VERY bad for u, but then again, pipe toby is all natural too right? so should be ok


----------



## scorpio9 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I'm UK here, I've enjoyed reading everyones views, all 28 pages lol, but I've smoked for the past 28 years ( apart from 4yrs ) and everyone I've known has smoked spliffs with mixes of either cigs/ tabacco with weed or any of the varieties of hash, I personally have always smoked this way, but have also smoked purees too, and as for the bongs/pipes, I would only use pure weed in them, or a mix if hash used

Does it matter what others think ? we're all goin to die eventually, weather it's from smoking or eating bad foods ( bet you aint all totally health concious are you ? lol ) maybe some of us will end up popping our clogs because of driving whilst high ? who knows hey !!

JUST ENJOY THE TIME YOU ALL HAVE BECAUSE YOU DONT KNOW WHATS AROUND THE CORNER !!

PEACE


----------



## uoxi (Jul 30, 2010)

Pipe tobacco is not meant to be inhaled. If you want your bud to roast then dry it out and grind it before smoking it, plain and simple. Even topping a cigarette with weed makes me wanna gag, nasty combination.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 1, 2010)

cooljuno411 said:


> WELL TODAY I WENT TO MY FRIENDs HOUSE AND SMOKED TOBACCO FROM A TOBACCO PIPE LIKE YOU SEE THE OLD PEOPLE DO IN THE MOVIES
> 
> KINDA LIKE THIS ONE....
> 
> ...


This is typically how marijuana is consumed outside north america. It works. Whenever I travel to europe and asia the locals make fun of me for rolling 'american joints' because I don't mix with tobacco.
When others have rolled for me in my travels they often roll in tobacco, and I happily smoke it, and thank them. However, I don't like it because I can't take a deep hit and hold it in with tobacco, it makes me want to puke. I just take baby hits.


----------



## Mylar (Sep 6, 2010)

Alot of folk in the eastern hem smoke half n half cigs. When i was in Europe lots of people smoked that way. Mixed with hash its not that bad.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 6, 2010)

Was at a wedding last night and had a few drinks. I had a good buzz going then went out to the patio and see some guys smoking a J. I asked for a hit and they let me have one. I took a big hit and held it. Turns out it was a handrolled cigarette. I had nausea almost immediately and vomited 15 minutes later. I had to go home while my friends out to the bars. FUCK tobacco.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 6, 2010)

Tobacco is fuckin gross.


----------



## Swill (Sep 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> stop smoking tobacco. IT WILL KILL YOU!!!!!!!! just my opinion.


 I agree. Besides, I quit cigarettes almost 3 years ago so mixing it in my weed would be a bad idea. Plus, cigarettes are too expensive to be mixing with weed.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy nicotine addiction. Nicotines main purpose in life is to be an insecticide . Happy lung cancer.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 6, 2010)

Everybody here smokes roasted tobaco and hash. Most people roll a joint with .3 - .5 grams of very poor hash. Good weed is rarely around (unless you grow it ;O) )
When people get a hold on some marijuana they mix it with roasted tobaco like 25% marijuana and the rest tobaco. Sometimes when i go visit my buddies i bring my own marijuana instead of smoking their sour bong with tobaco and trash hash.
I HATE the taste of tobaco in my joint. I like vaporizing and eating now.


----------



## ghb (Sep 6, 2010)

i know its a sweeping statement but i'm in the u.k, and i think most people here who make joints use tobacco from cigarettes. usually a low tar variety.

i know all you purists out there will curse me for saying it but i prefer it. i find too much resin build up gives an oily taste and can prevent a good draw on a big joint.
apologies if this is repeating what other people have said, i only read a few pages of this thread.


----------



## Puffbig (Sep 14, 2010)

Spliff = Weed + tobacco.

Really helps a joint burn nice; also bong hits; as well as to use less weed to achieve the desired high 

Each to his own!


----------



## Zootime (Sep 14, 2010)

Pipe tobacco is NOT the same as rolling tobacco.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 15, 2010)

I used to be totally against this but I found that the perfect use for a spliff is for when you really want to smoke but you are at a place where it my be looked down upon. Work and school are my favorite places to roast spliffs.


----------



## L24kers (Sep 15, 2010)

Never had a cigarette my whole life. Been smokin weed since forever though.. <3


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pipe tobacco is flu cured adding more tar than cigarette tobacco. I know this because where I buy my Rizla papers is a pipe/cigar store, and I asked.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Oct 8, 2010)

smoking tobacco with marijuana isnt a good idea to do on a regular basis however...i figured out one way its useful mostly to ppl in states that dont have legal bud or people who dont have cards...

by rolling a j of tobacco and weed you can mask the scent of the marijuana...ive had to do this before and it worked like a charm...it ruined the taste of the weed however the effects were still the same when i was done. if you dont put enough tobacco the weed smell will dominate so mix in a good amount. other than for concealing the smell of the mj in public places (or from people you'd rather keep your fav herb a secret from) its really not a good idea to mix the two.


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 8, 2010)

i know some people who just plain love the taste of a spliff. i personally just prefer the taste of weed, and the idea of holding in a hit of half weed half baccy for longer than a split second doesn't sound too appealing. 

that's not to say i wont empty a cig and pack it spliff style in a pack (remove the filter when ready to smoke), but even then, that's usually a concert and its really only a matter of getting it in. once in, it don't matter what it smells like =D


----------



## Brimi (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate both the taste of tobaco in the weed and the fact that when you smoke the spliff you are not only high, but also poisoned. I'll let the pesticides be used for pests. Around here everybody puts like 2/3 tobaco and last part weed. This is probably caused by the fact that weed is hard to get, but poor hash is all over. People use tobaco to smoke the hash in a joint - and then just do this if they get a hold of some weed. Even tonight my buddy and his new girlfriend was visiting. She dared to ask me if we could put some tobaco into the next joint. (i could see my buddy's eyes that he was thinking "oh oh - don't even go there") She was new in the crowd so forgiven. My friends know that tobaco is not allowed here, and if they want to smoke a cigaret they can take it outdoor - dont' want that nasty smell in my living room. But the sweeet smell of well cured marijuana mmmmmm.


----------



## TheEarlOfTea (Oct 12, 2010)

Puffbig said:


> Spliff = Weed + tobacco.
> 
> Really helps a joint burn nice; also bong hits; as well as to use less weed to achieve the desired high
> 
> Each to his own!


True, but still...
friends smoke it in joints with tobacco, but I myself smoke weed bongs, i used to smoke with tobacco in bong aswell but it just tastes better and smoother with *weed only*


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 12, 2010)

drochoker said:


> I do it all the time. It's called a "half and half."


Around here we call those Russian Joints.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 12, 2010)

I roll my own smokes I throw in about a half of J of pot and a half tobacco.Cigs machines it fills the tubes good the filter is not a problem too.that's the only cig I smoke well my girl.They used to call them in nam was white horses or was it dark horse 
sometime we mix tobacco in are hooka.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Oct 12, 2010)

drinkmugrootbeer said:


> sometime we mix tobacco in are hooka.


I HAVE tried that but I reckon you don't get half as high with it...


----------



## ckckck (Oct 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Was at a wedding last night and had a few drinks. I had a good buzz going then went out to the patio and see some guys smoking a J. I asked for a hit and they let me have one. I took a big hit and held it. Turns out it was a handrolled cigarette. I had nausea almost immediately and vomited 15 minutes later. I had to go home while my friends out to the bars. FUCK tobacco.


 
are you gay you had to go home cause you had 1 drag ov tabbacoo wtf?


----------



## Brimi (Oct 12, 2010)

ckckck said:


> are you gay you had to go home cause you had 1 drag ov tabbacoo wtf?


It's pretty normal for people who don't smoke nicotine at all. If i get a couple of good hits on a tobaco joint or cigarette my head turns green and i feel like when having transportation sickness. I bet you smoke cigarettes and have a nicotine resistance so that you don't feel it like we do. I feel exactly like you would expect to feel after smoking a pesticide. That you have gotten used to that is what is gay.


----------



## TheEarlOfTea (Oct 13, 2010)

You said it man.


----------



## Diggz (Oct 20, 2010)

tobacco+weed+rolling it up up=spliff


----------



## openmynd (Oct 20, 2010)

if you would like to achieve the cherrying effect that tobacco gets and not have to sacrifice the wonderful flavor of the mj i suggest getting an electric coffee grinder the reason i got one was because it was waaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper than a regular metal hand held grinder you see at head shops. after having it a while i read something about coffee having different flavors from the same beans at diff levels of coarseness. that idea sorta works on the weed too but the thing i noticed was when you grind the mj down really fine that fine powdered weed will only need to be lit once and it will stay cherried as long as you keep the bowl tamped like you would with tobacco


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't smoked cannabis for about 5 years.
I had to stop smoking cannabis simply because I always smoked with tobacco and I was desperate to quit smoking tobacco ... so the dope had to be stopped as well.

Five years later and I am patiently waiting for my grow to hurry up so I can smoke again, after 5 years I hope that I am totally free of the nicotine addiction and can smoke without adding tobacco.

I love the taste of good bud with equally good tobacco, but that shit will kill you


----------



## intelplatoon (Oct 21, 2010)

romaking said:


> the people how smoke in my town wont smoke anything but weed and tobacco mixed and smoked in a bong. there called mokies. there called mall rips in Hawaii. and mole rips in napa




haha mokies! so you live in petaluma!?


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 21, 2010)

Many people do a mix because you get two different buzzes. One from the weed and one from the tobacco. Plus you can use less weed to roll a joint and get high. I personally don't do it because I don't like the taste of tobacco. I also quit smoking cigarettes about 6 years ago and don't want to start craving them again. It definitely creates a different type of high though if you don't smoke cigarettes regularly at least for the first 2o minutes or so. Gives you that buzzy feeling.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 5, 2010)

It's pretty standard practice in the UK to roll a joint with baccy. It burns better and you need less weed, but I suppose if you don't habitually smoke tobacco you might be put off by the taste/smell/sick sensation. I'm not addicted to tobacco but enjoy cigarettes, I'm one of those rare anomalies that can manage that sort of thing. (I'm a weird anti-smoking smoker) So yeah, weed and baccy isn't an unusual thing for me and I don't find myself going 'OMFGWANNAFREAKINCIGARETTE', but I wouldn't recommend it to others who might be different or don't smoke tobacco already.


----------



## earthly bling (Nov 6, 2010)

i have always mixed weed with tobacco.. and most people i know also do.


----------



## Fluxcap (Nov 6, 2010)

MajoR_TokE said:


> IMHO mixing tobacco with weed a sin.


LMAO your avatar is snoopy puffin weed wrapped in tobacco 

yes i know this post is three and half years old.


Spliffs are my walking toke, this thing I think is common in my area.


----------



## Hogg (Nov 6, 2010)

ruining good herb with baccy...NASTY!


----------



## Delta-9 (Nov 6, 2010)

Why anyone would ruin perfectly good cannabis with poison like tobacco is a mystery. If you are so concerned with not having to light your weed then get a vaporizer. Problem solved.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a sneaking suspicion alot of people are being so vocal about the 'anti-baccy, keep it pure' thing because you'll sound more like a die-hard toker. Spliffs aren't the latest invention for the pussy that can't handle it pure or something. Not just on this form, but on others as well (yes I KNOW I haven't been here long) it's actually the n00bs who are afraid to be seen going along with what is regarded as a 'softer option' or 'unorthodox'. You're entitled to your opinions but I sense some insecurity around here. Just saying.

Please resume.


----------



## infinity99 (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw this post and just could not resist to contribute. Firstly, unfortunately without any statistical proof, I would venture out and say that 80%-90% of the world smokes their damn weed mixed with tobacco. This is done for both taste and stay lit purposes. It also reduces the harshness of the smoke. While it is typical for US to think they are the only country to enjoy the green leaf, and their way is the only way to correctly smoke it (pure), they are deadly mistaken. Coming from someone who has smoked for 20+ years, via every device possible including pure Js and mixed, I can surely attest that the absolute and most pleasant way to smoke pot is by mixing it with tobacco. The overall mix should be anywhere from 20%-30% tobacco, rest being weed. While i do not dispute that tobacco is bad for your health, it does not come anywhere close to the health harm that typical smokers - meaning that if you use the mix ratio I provided above, your average pack of cigarettes (if that is what you use for tobacco indeed) and assuming a 5 Js per day average, you are looking at one pack lasting you roughly 2 weeks. So in all, you are smoking about 24 packs of cigs per year. This does not sound great, but this marginal amount of cigarettes does not produce any significant health side effects. Furthermore, for any American being all 'healthy' all of a sudden and saying 'oh puke' to weed and tobacco mixed, next time you are inhaling your weed, think about how much health effects that shet has on your body. I don't give a fu*ck what any study sez, smoking 1/8 a day of any hot shet ain't good for you. PERIOD! So my point is, we all make decisions in our lives and live with them. Some choose to drink, while some choose to shoot heroin. Others choose to smoke weed mixed with tobacco as this is the ONLY STANDARD way to smoke. And this does not make one stupid or uneducated about their decisions, it just makes it their decision. And you assholes that choose to smoke weed pure, well you are all missing out, that's about all I can say. It's like eating french fries without ketchup (or mayo) if you will.


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 30, 2012)

fuck this thread

i wish it stayed dead

it hurts my head

and makes me want to shred

the OP's face till the floor is red


----------



## Moebius (Jul 30, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> fuck this thread
> 
> i wish it stayed dead
> 
> ...


..... Wordsmith


----------



## ddimebag (Jul 31, 2012)

While personally I smoke pure weed, I can understand why people choose to mix with tobacco...nicotine raises heart rate, speeding up the flow of blood, and therefore increasing the rate of delivery of THC to the brain, resulting in a more powerful (but I suspect shorter) high. The nicotine itself also adds to the experience. Frankly I find the taste of tobacco unpleasant, and for me it completely ruins the taste of weed. Properly grown and cured weed should smell and taste excellent, and burn smoothly enough to make mixing it with other stuff unnecessary.Then there's also the fact that cigarettes contain radioactive materials (polonium left over from the pesticides) and that nicotine is very addictive (eventually, smoking pure weed just won't be satisfying).


----------



## infinity99 (Jul 31, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> While personally I smoke pure weed, I can understand why people choose to mix with tobacco...nicotine raises heart rate, speeding up the flow of blood, and therefore increasing the rate of delivery of THC to the brain, resulting in a more powerful (but I suspect shorter) high. T


Smoking pure vs. mixed does nothing of the sort. Smoking pure J produces a more powerful and intense high onset of which is much quicker. Mixed J produces a slower, more slow high which lasts just as long. True that some weed burns fine on its own, but with tobacco it always burns better. Cigarettes contain all kinds of shet, but does does weed. The shet has like 200+ chemicals in it. Both are bad for you. Tobacco is terrible for you, but in a small amount mixed with grass (20/80 ratio), it does not have any material effects, except for making your J taste better. It also does not make the shet anymore addictive, you are smoking it for the high of the grass, not for Nicotine maintenance. I smoked for 5 years (cigarettes), then quit and then got heavily into weed years later, smoking almost always mixed. Never and i do mean NEVER, have had I had the urge to pickup smoking regular cigarettes again. 

Finally, the last but not least benefit that mixing has is preservation of weed. Makes the shet last much longer and saves you a ton of dough.


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 31, 2012)

infinity99 said:


> Smoking pure vs. mixed does nothing of the sort. Smoking pure J produces a more powerful and intense high onset of which is much quicker. Mixed J produces a slower, more slow high which lasts just as long. True that some weed burns fine on its own, but with tobacco it always burns better. Cigarettes contain all kinds of shet, but does does weed. The shet has like 200+ chemicals in it. Both are bad for you. Tobacco is terrible for you, but in a small amount mixed with grass (20/80 ratio), it does not have any material effects, except for making your J taste better. It also does not make the shet anymore addictive, you are smoking it for the high of the grass, not for Nicotine maintenance. I smoked for 5 years (cigarettes), then quit and then got heavily into weed years later, smoking almost always mixed. Never and i do mean NEVER, have had I had the urge to pickup smoking regular cigarettes again.
> 
> Finally, the last but not least benefit that mixing has is preservation of weed. Makes the shet last much longer and saves you a ton of dough.


actually, they had a perfectly valid point

also, the confidence boost from nicotine would help those prone to becoming extremely paranoid or introverted when stoned

but tobacco is still a fucking disgusting plant

it is safe to say the harm outweighs the benefits


----------



## fliesandshit (Aug 1, 2012)

Here in Sweden everyone smokes weed mixed with tobacco in joints/spliffs. There are both pros and cons with this:

Pros: Stays lit, if u smoke tobacco you don't have to smoke both a cigarette and a joint, if the weed/hash is strong it's easier as u don't have to roll up a really small one, you can put pure tobacco at the filter tip so that you don't have to smoke all the way down to the filter since it gets kind of hot...

Cons: Bad taste & effect if you don't normally smoke tobacco, bad for your health, worse smell.


----------



## infinity99 (Aug 1, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> actually, they had a perfectly valid point
> 
> also, the confidence boost from nicotine would help those prone to becoming extremely paranoid or introverted when stoned
> 
> ...


Tobacco, confidence boost? Are you for real? Have you ever smoke cigarettes? You don't feel shet when you smoke them, other than about 1/4 decrease in your energy levels and nicotine craving subdued, if you're a regular smoker. You must be confusing the shet with cocaine. If you become smoking paranoid with weed, you'll get that result no matter if you smoke it pure or with cigarettes. The other positive I always found with tobacco mixed in is that the smoke is simply not nearly as hard on your throat / lungs vs. pure.


----------



## ogswisher (Aug 2, 2012)

haha we call them hot shots lol I cant take them outta the bong no more, however every once in a while I enjoy a spliff, my buddy back packed threw Europe and he said thats all they do over there a cup of coffee and a spliff is a great way to start your day... if you do not have much to do....


----------

